# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συμπληρώματα >  Φωτογραφιες με τα συμπληρωματα μας

## RUHL

Ειπα να φτιαξω ενα τετιο τοπικ γιατι δεν βρηκα κατι(μαλον βρηκα αλλα το παιδι ειχε βαλει δικα του δεν ηταν οργανομενο κτλ)

Αυτα τα λιγα  :03. Awesome:  




Και οποιος θελει να βρει φαρμακευτικη δεξτροζη αλλα τα φαρμακεια του λενε δεν εχει τετοιο πραμα δειξτε τους αυτο(εγω δεν βρηκα ακομα παντως  :08. Evil Fire:  )

----------


## billys15

+ cal c vita,geriatric και χρωμιο picol.

 :09.Text icons:   Η nitro εχει τελειωσει.

----------


## KATERINI 144

μπιλι aminovit είναι τα δυο κουτιά κάτω κάτω?

----------


## billys15

Ναι Φωτη.Το ενα μου το 'δωσε ο θειος μου γιατι δεν του αρεσε η γευση.  :02. Puke:  Η αληθεια ειναι οτι κι εμενα δεν με τρελαινει,αλλα απο την αλλη τη nitro πολυ καλυτερη.

----------


## Nick3

Ruhl της primaforce η κρεατίνη λέει τίποτα?

----------


## RUHL

> Ruhl της primaforce η κρεατίνη λέει τίποτα?


5 μερες υπεπληρωσης =1,4 κιλα στην ζυγαρια  :03. Military All OK:   :03. Military All OK:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:   και η τιμη 30 ευρω το κιλο   :03. Awesome:   :03. Bowdown: 

και πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα δεν μενει τιποτα κατω στο ποτιρι οταν το πιεις

----------


## Nick3

Καλά από τιμή αξίζει σίγουρα.Είχες τίποτα προβλήματα με το στομάχι στο φόρτωμα?Με δεξτρόζη παίζεις το φόρτωμα ή μόνο μεταπροπονητικά την έχεις?

----------


## RUHL

> Καλά από τιμή αξίζει σίγουρα.Είχες τίποτα προβλήματα με το στομάχι στο φόρτωμα?Με δεξτρόζη παίζεις το φόρτωμα ή μόνο μεταπροπονητικά την έχεις?


Εκανα μια μικρη ***** το ειχα στα 30γραμ ανα μερα(ειχα μετρηση με ενα μετρητη στο ββ.κομ ) ενω αμα το ειχα 20 ανα μερα νομιζω δεν θα γινοταν τιποτα
και την 3 μερα(μονο μια μερα) με πονεσε λιγο το στομαχι αλλα μολις το πηγα κανονικα τωρα 10 ανα μερα κανενα απολυτως προβλημα
Δεξτροζη+μαλτο στο μεταπροπονετικο μονο

----------


## pimp

η υπερπληρωση ειναι μια μουφα.... τα 1,4 κιλα που βλεπεις ειναι απο νερα που σου κραταει και δεν ξερω αν εχεις αναιβασει και carbs.σιγουρα παντως απο κρεατινη δεν θα βαλεις εξτρα κρεας πανω σου.απλα θα εχεις λιγο παραπανω δυναμη και αντοχη αναμεσα στα σετ...

----------


## ioannis1

συμφωνω με τον πανο.εγω τη βαζω παντα στη γραμμωση για να μου δινει ενεργεια και καθαρη κρεατινη χωρις υδατανθρακες.  :08. Jason:

----------


## anastasisk

Ruhl απο οτι βλεπω χρησιμοποιουμαι τις ιδιες μαρκες σχεδον σε ολα.....εκτος κρεατινη....  :03. Awesome:  .......  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## billys15

Ωραιος,τα βασικα.

Να φανταστω την κρεατινη την πηρες απο εξωτερικο? Ελλαδα συνηθως γραφει "creatine" αντι για "phosphagen" γι'αυτο ρωταω   :02. Smile:

----------


## RUHL

Ναι απο εξω τα πηρε παντως δεν εδωσε καλα ρεβιου για την κρεατινη ο φωτης  :01. Mr. Green:   αν και την πληρωσε ακριβα(σχετικα με αλλα 8) )

----------


## KATERINI 144

μπιλι αυτά τις εας, μου τα έστειλε ένας φίλος από Αφγανιστάν   :08. Shoot:    υπηρετεί εκεί.
ναι αλήθεια ειναι αυτό που λέει ο αλεξ, δεν εχω καταλάβει κάποια διαφορά απο την κρεατίνη ακόμα, αλλά ίσως ειναι νωρίς γιατί δεν έκανα υπερπλήρωση, εδώ και τρις εβδομάδες την παίρνω.

----------


## -Giannis-

> Εκείνα τα gaspari τι ειναι και δε μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω;


Novedex

----------


## jimarazzz

λοιπον κ εγω  εδω!!!!το στακ μου!!

----------


## Svein

> λοιπον κ εγω  εδω!!!!το στακ μου!!


τι είναι και τι κανουν αυτά τα κόκκινα ?

----------


## foko

zarras με το HEMOTEST TI λεει καλο?????

----------


## jimarazzz

η καινουργια σειρα της bsn.απλα καλη αλλα και ακριβη.η πρωτεινη ρε παιδεια με απασχολη η ηρακλης και κανενας δεν απαντα!!!

----------


## zarras

> zarras με το HEMOTEST TI λεει καλο?????


κοιτα, σε εμενα φανηκε να δουλευει, αλλοι λενε οτι ειναι μπουρδα, κλασσικα πραγματα δηλαδη, κανεις δε συμφωνει με κανεναν λολ.
παρατηρησα αυξηση δυναμης στις προπονησεις καθως και τριχοφυια (μικρη) και μπασαρισμα της φωνης. Ακομα και αν πουμε οτι η αυξηση της δυναμης οφειλεται στο placebo, η τριχοφυια και το μπασαρισμα, τουλαχιστον εγω με τις μικρες γνωσεις που εχω το αποδιδω στην αυξηση τεστοστερονης οπως ειχα αναφερει σε ενα προηγουμενο θρεντ

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Όριστε και αυτά που μπουκώνομαι εγώ τώρα (εκτός της καρνιτίνης που την έχω κόψει κανένα μήνα)...


Μικρε τεραστιε Γιαννη η Rocky Road της Ον ειναι καλη?
Την πηρα και 8ελω να την παω πισω επειδη ακουσα οτι εχει χαλια γευση

----------


## TEFAAtzis

και κατι αλλο η κρεατινη της Six Star ειναι καλη?Εννοω σου δουλεψε?Γιατι εχω ακουσει οτι δεν λεει και πολλα

----------


## Littlejohn

> Μικρε τεραστιε Γιαννη η Rocky Road της Ον ειναι καλη?
> Την πηρα και 8ελω να την παω πισω επειδη ακουσα οτι εχει χαλια γευση


Στην αρχή μου έβγαζε μια φαρμακίλα, αλλά τώρα την συνήθισα και δε με χαλάει...
Και γλυκίζει αρκετά (περισσότερο από τις γεύσεις με σοκολάτα)...
Πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι θα την ξαναπάρω μιας και έχω δοκιμάσει και καλύτερες γεύσεις.
Η caramel toffee fudge, αν και μυρίζει περίεργα (για να μη πω άσχημα) είναι πολύ ωραία σα γεύση (είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από τις κλασσικές γεύσεις), έχει κρεμώδης υφή και έχει κορυφαία διαλυτότητα.

Μεχρί στιγμής η καλύτερη που`χω δοκιμάσει από ΟΝ είναι η milk chocolate...




> και κατι αλλο η κρεατινη της Six Star ειναι καλη?Εννοω σου δουλεψε?Γιατι εχω ακουσει οτι δεν λεει και πολλα


Την συγκεκριμένη μου την έκανε δώρο ένα φιλαράκι. Την δοκίμασα αλλά δεν είχα τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα. Όταν άλλαξα και πήρα την creapure είδα τρελές διαφορές στο γυμναστήριο. Πρηξίματα και η δύναμη ανέβηκε σημαντικά...

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Στην αρχή μου έβγαζε μια φαρμακίλα, αλλά τώρα την συνήθισα και δε με χαλάει...
> Και γλυκίζει αρκετά (περισσότερο από τις γεύσεις με σοκολάτα)...
> Πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι θα την ξαναπάρω μιας και έχω δοκιμάσει και καλύτερες γεύσεις.
> Η caramel toffee fudge, αν και μυρίζει περίεργα (για να μη πω άσχημα) είναι πολύ ωραία σα γεύση (είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από τις κλασσικές γεύσεις), έχει κρεμώδης υφή και έχει κορυφαία διαλυτότητα.
> 
> Μεχρί στιγμής η καλύτερη που`χω δοκιμάσει από ΟΝ είναι η milk chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> Την συγκεκριμένη μου την έκανε δώρο ένα φιλαράκι. Την δοκίμασα αλλά δεν είχα τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα. Όταν άλλαξα και πήρα την creapure είδα τρελές διαφορές στο γυμναστήριο. Πρηξίματα και η δύναμη ανέβηκε σημαντικά...


Σε ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.Ακουσα καλα λογια για την κουκις της Ον αν την εχεις δοκιμασει και εχεις αποψη πες

----------


## Littlejohn

Άστην καλύτερη... Όχι ότι έχει άσχημη γεύση, απλα δεν έχει καθόλου γεύση... :01. Razz: 

Αν θες κάτι εξαιρετικά νόστιμο, πάρε την milk chocolate. Θα σου θυμίσει σοκολάτα lacta...

----------


## Machiavelli

Η cookies έχει πολύ ωραία γεύση αλλά πιο απαλή σε σχέση με της σοκολάτας, αν τη διαλύσεις σε λιγότερο νερό θα είσαι εντάξει. 
Η rocky road δεν... Άλλαξε τη όσο μπορείς.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Η cookies έχει πολύ ωραία γεύση αλλά πιο απαλή σε σχέση με της σοκολάτας, αν τη διαλύσεις σε λιγότερο νερό θα είσαι εντάξει. 
> Η rocky road δεν... Άλλαξε τη όσο μπορείς.


Ηθελα να την αλαξω αμεσα αλλα δεν ειχε αλλες γευσεις παρα μονο βανιλια που δεν ξετρελενομαι γενικα και φραουλα.Οπως μου ειπε το παιδι περιμενουν παραγγελια και απο Παρασκευη το πολυ Δευτερα 8α τις εχουν

----------


## magik5

Ορίστε και τα δικά μου! Τώρα παίρνω την Elite μαζί με τους cla.

----------


## Svein

τι κανει το cla?

----------


## Haris Pilton

Ο Νικολο Μακιαβελη με χάλασε ,ασε.

----------


## primordial

> Τωρα τελευταια μου φαινεται εχεις αγριεψει λιγο η ιδεα μου ειναι?


Από την πείνα είναι.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> Βλέπω 7 κουβάδες  ,και 6 κουβαδακια.
> Έχει πολύ νόημα να`νεβασει κάποιος τα χύμα συμπληρώματα σε φώτο ,όταν δε  γράφουν τίποτα πάνω για να δει ο κόσμος. 	  	Σήμερα 22:12


Αν και θα συμφωνήσω μαζί του.... πολύ θα' θελα να μάθω τι περιέχουν. 
Πιστεύω κρεατίνη, αμινοξέα, πρωτεϊνη..... τα πάντα όλα....... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Qlim4X

5kg 90%+
2x2.5kg 82%+
2.5kg 80%+ Caseinate

2.5kg oats
1kg dexdroze
1kg waxymaze

100g ornithine akg
100g argirine akg
100g micronized creatine
100g BCAS
100g EAAS
100g beta alanine
100g glutamine peptides
100g ttaurine
100g citrulline
100g HMB

 :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

Απο αυτα τα χυμα,οι πρωτεινες πινονται?Μη μου πεις οτι τα παιρνεις αγευστα.

Παντως εγω που πηρα μια 80-20 casein-whey φραουλα απο ΜΥΡ η γευση τα σπαει.

----------


## -beba-

Eχω μια απορία καλικαντζαράκι, πως καταφέρνεις και τα ξεχωρίζεις το πρωί? Τις άλλες ώρες είναι εύκολο.....το πρωί όμως.............

----------


## Qlim4X

> Απο αυτα τα χυμα,οι πρωτεινες πινονται?Μη μου πεις οτι τα παιρνεις αγευστα.
> 
> Παντως εγω που πηρα μια 80-20 casein-whey φραουλα απο ΜΥΡ η γευση τα σπαει.


οχι μονο πινοντε τρογοντε και ομα  :01. ROFL: 

αγευστο ειναι μονο η 90αρα, η καζεηνη και ολα τα μικρα κουτακια. οι προτεινες αγευστες πινοντε αλλα πχ αμινοξεα και κατι αλλα ειναι σαν υγρα μπαταριας. εκει βαζω συμπληρομα γευσης.

το καλο στην υποθεση ειναι οτι πηραματιζεσε βαζεις οτι θες οσο θες.

----------


## Qlim4X

> Eχω μια απορία καλικαντζαράκι, πως καταφέρνεις και τα ξεχωρίζεις το πρωί? Τις άλλες ώρες είναι εύκολο.....το πρωί όμως.............


εχω ενα μυστικο κολπο.

απο βραδις καθομε και ετοιμαζο τα σεικερακια μου

1) προτεινη, βρομη
2) προτεινη
3) αργινινι ορνιθινι αλανινι κρεατινη αμινοξεα (ΕΑΑS) σιτρουλινι δεξτροζη
4) προτεινη αμινοξεα(BCAS) γλουταμινη waxy
5) προτεινη HMB

----------


## Haris Pilton

> Απο αυτα τα χυμα,οι πρωτεινες πινονται?Μη μου πεις οτι τα παιρνεις αγευστα.
> 
> Παντως εγω που πηρα μια 80-20 casein-whey φραουλα απο ΜΥΡ η γευση τα σπαει.


Milk smooth?
Καλή η φράουλα;Σιχάθηκα τη σοκολάτα.
Μη πάρω κάνα 5κιλο και δε πίνεται.

----------


## Eddie

> Milk smooth?
> Καλή η φράουλα;Σιχάθηκα τη σοκολάτα.
> Μη πάρω κάνα 5κιλο και δε πίνεται.


Bασικα ειναι η milk protein smooth που βγαινει μονο 5λιμπρη,γιατι εχει και αλλες.

Κοιταξε,καζεινες δεν εχω δοκιμασει πολλες,παντως απ τη ρεφλεξ φραουλα που ειχα αυτη ειναι πολυ καλυτερη!Και λιγο πιο γλυκια,η ρεφλεξ ειχε πιο απαλο αρωμα.

Σοκολατα δε δοκιμαζω,μονο φραουλα.

----------


## CROCOJET

> 


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μια τέτοια καβάτζα δημιουργεί αίσθημα ασφάλειας, αλλά είναι πολύ πράμα ρε φίλε!!!  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Qlim4X

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μια τέτοια καβάτζα δημιουργεί αίσθημα ασφάλειας, αλλά είναι πολύ πράμα ρε φίλε!!!


2-3 μηνες και αν βγαζουν αυτα. :01. Sad:

----------


## manos_

Και εγω κουβα πηρα αυτη τη φορα 5κιλο χυμα πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα γευση αλλα δεν μου καθετε πολυ καλα στο στομαχι.Θα λειπουν τα ενζυμα που βαζουν οι μεγαλες εταιριες.

----------


## Qlim4X

> Και εγω κουβα πηρα αυτη τη φορα 5κιλο χυμα πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα γευση αλλα δεν μου καθετε πολυ καλα στο στομαχι.Θα λειπουν τα ενζυμα που βαζουν οι μεγαλες εταιριες.


δεν εχω αντιμετοπιση κανενα τετοιο θεμα. μου καθοντε πολυ καλα και μου αφηνουν οραια επηγευση σε σχεση με αλλες του εμποριου.

εχω δοκιμαση απο αυτη την ετερια (σοκολατα,φραουλα,μπισκοτο) και ολες ειναι αψογες

----------


## manos_

Οχι για την δικια μου λεω,ενας φιλος τα πηρε απεξω δεν νομιζω να ειναι ιδια με τα δικα σου.

----------


## PMalamas

Αυτα ειναι..
Τα Μυο μου τα εδωσε ενας φιλος γτ δε του αρεσαν..
Και τα αλλα φακελακια ενας αλλος που τ τα εδωσαν στην Αγγλια σε κατι σαν φεστιβαλ ΒΒ.. με γνωστα Βιλντερια :05. Weights: .. J. cutler, Mcgrath..  :03. Bowdown: κλπ
 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tonycub

[QUOTE=TEFAAtzis;258499]και αυτα που παιρνω εγω αυτο το καιρο

P.s. Στο κουτι της Myofushion εχω την Wake Shake της Syntrax

Και εγω!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

> Και πολλων πηγων της Syntrax+ Νιτρικο.


καλο το νιτρικο αυτο..το χω δουλεψει κ γω φουλ.
σου κανει κατι φλεβονια τουμπανο.

----------


## Eddie

> καλο το νιτρικο αυτο..το χω δουλεψει κ γω φουλ.
> σου κανει κατι φλεβονια τουμπανο.


Δε ξερω,σημερα με δυο σκουπ δε καταλαβα τιποτα.Θα το στακαρω με καζολιν αυριο να δω μπας και.

----------


## Panagiot1s

> Δε ξερω,σημερα με δυο σκουπ δε καταλαβα τιποτα.Θα το στακαρω με καζολιν αυριο να δω μπας και.


Αν δεν σε πιασει με το καζολιν δοκιμασε το καλγκον σε ταμπλετα. Διωχνει και τα αλατα.

----------


## Eddie

> Αν δεν σε πιασει με το καζολιν δοκιμασε το καλγκον σε ταμπλετα. Διωχνει και τα αλατα.


Εχω δυσανεξια στο καλγκον,θενκς παντως  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Τις adam τις εχω και γω,πολυ καλα τα softgels ουτε αναθυμιασεις ουτε τιποτα!
> 
> C πως και 1000αρα??Και γω 1000αρα εχω αλλα πιστευω καλυτερα να σπας τη δοση σε 3-4 500αρες για καλυτερη απορροφηση.
> 
> Επισης,ειναι με rose hips και κανει κανενα 10ωρο μεχρι να απορροφηθει(απ οτι γραφει τουλαχιστον),αυτο μηπως επιρρεαζει την προπονηση εαν το παιρνεις ξερω γω 3-4 ωρες πριν?



 η απορροφηση μπορει να αυξηθει αν το συμπληρωμα καταναλωθει με τροφιμο που εχει την βιταμινη, το μεταλλο κτλ.

ωστοσο, τα μορια στη φυση ειναι αριστεροστροφα και τα ενζυμα στο στομαχι διασπουν αυτα. τα χημικα μορια ειναι δεξια κ αριστεροστροφα, εικονα καθρεφτη, συνεπως το 50% παει στην τουαλετα εκ κατασκευης, αν ειναι κ τσιπηδες κ εχουν φτιαξει κακης ποιοτητας συμπληρωμα παει κ περισσοτερο, το 50% ειναι ταριφα παντως.

----------


## savage

καταπληκτικο ποστ παρα πολυ χρησιμο. :03. Clap: 
αυτο δε το γνωριζα ομολογουμενως :03. Thumb up: 
μπραβο επισκεπτη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

> η απορροφηση μπορει να αυξηθει αν το συμπληρωμα καταναλωθει με τροφιμο που εχει την βιταμινη, το μεταλλο κτλ.
> 
> ωστοσο, τα μορια στη φυση ειναι αριστεροστροφα και τα ενζυμα στο στομαχι διασπουν αυτα. τα χημικα μορια ειναι δεξια κ αριστεροστροφα, εικονα καθρεφτη, συνεπως το 50% παει στην τουαλετα εκ κατασκευης, αν ειναι κ τσιπηδες κ εχουν φτιαξει κακης ποιοτητας συμπληρωμα παει κ περισσοτερο, το 50% ειναι ταριφα παντως.


Λογικα γι αυτο οι μεμονωμενες βιταμινες και οι πολυβιταμινες ειναι χιλιαδες φορες πανω ως προς το ΣΗΔ.Και το 1/3 να απορροφησει ο οργανισμος παλι πολυ θα ναι.

----------


## aepiskeptis

μια που πιασαμε συζητηση για πολυβιταμινες

Five tips to finding a better multi-vitamin/mineral supplement
By Charles Poliquin 

http://www.charlespoliquin.com/

It is a real challenge for the average consumer to go a health food store and select a quality multi-vitamin/mineral supplement. Here are five tips that can help you to get your money’s worth.

Tip 1: What type of magnesium does it have?

This consideration eliminates virtually 80% of the choices out there. Inclusion of magnesium oxide is a dead give-away indicator of a poor supplement. If it has magnesium oxide as the source of magnesium, avoid that brand. 
Magnesium oxide is the cheapest form of magnesium available. You might assume that a company that includes this ingredient cares only about the bottom line. It is possible that they don’t give a hoot about your health. Magnesium oxide is at best only 5% absorbable compared to other forms that are like magnesium citrate (25%) and aspartate (58%).
Here is a simple tip - if the magnesium is good, it should a word attached to it that ends in “ate” (e.g. magnesium taurate, magnesium fumarate, magnesium glycinate etc…)

Tip 2:* All minerals should be chelated*. 

Chelation means that they are bound to an amino acid, which facilitates absorption. The gold standard in the industry is Albion chelates (check for it on the label.)
Albion minerals are mainly chelated to the amino acid glycine, due to its low molecular weight. It helps to slow the degeneration of muscle tissue, aiding the synthesis of creatine. Glycine is involved in enery production, formation of amino acids for the immune system, CNS function, and prostate health.

Tip 3: Check for the levels of manganese.

Your daily dose should not give you more than 5-7 mg of manganese. The margin for error for minerals is far smaller than it is for vitamins. 
High dosages of manganese are neuro-toxic. That is why giving soy-based formulas to infants has been linked to the increased incidence of Attention Deficit Disorder (ADD.) 
Soy infant formulas have 80 times the concentration of manganese of human breast milk. Many store brands of MVM give 20 mg or more per day.

Tip 4: Gamma tocopherol should be the primary fraction of vitamin E supplied.

Many individuals and even researchers are unaware that natural Vitamin E is a family of four tocopherols and four tocotrienols, which occur in various ratios in different foods. Since humans and animals do not synthesize their own vitamin E, they primarily acquire tocopherols from plants, which are the only living things capable of making vitamin E. Gamma-Tocopherol is often the most prevalent form of vitamin E in plant foods and seeds.

Tip 5: Balanced in iodine and selenium content. 

Both trace minerals must be present in the correct order for thyroid health to occur. 
Imbalanced intake of iodine and selenium should be avoided as this may impair thyroid function.

τωρα προσωπικα πιστευω οτι οι βιταμινες μπορουν να "κατηγοριοποιηθουν" σε "ζωντανες", "νεκρες" και τεχνητες. "νεκρες" λεω αυτες που υπηρχαν καποτε στα τροφιμα, αλλα εχουν οξειδωθει ή/κ καταστραφει ειτε λογω θερμικης επεργασιας ακα μαγειρεμα, ειτε αποθηκευσης ακα 10χρονια στο ψυγειο ειτε επειδη το κοβεις σημερα το τρως αυριο. τεχνητες ειναι οι χημικα κατασκευασμενες.

----------


## Devil

μιας και ηρθε σημερα η παραγγελια βαζω και τις φωτο...

http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/9725/dsc01882.jpg

εδω εχουμε απο bp oats, whey , casein ,vitargο , chocolate flavor ... μετα Glycobol - AI  , Orotine - MAN , ADAM - Nowfoods , Purple Wraath - ControlledLabs, RecoverPro - AI

και ολος ο στολος

http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/2591/dsc01886y.jpg

εδω γινετε ο πανικος

οκ αυτα απο την καινουργια παραγγελια και...

απο πανω οι σακουλες ειναι (απο αριστερα) Glutamine, Creapure, Taurine , Maltodextrin, Maltodextrin, HMB και EAA

μετα τα κουτακια επανω (απο αριστερα) Omecor Ω3 , Vitamin D 2500IU , Ginko Biloba , BCAA , Zinc + Magnesium , Vitamin B Complex , Milk Thistle , Calcium + D , Vitamin C 500mg , Vitamin C 1gr , NAC 600mg

μετα κουτακια κατω... 2 x Glycerol 1lt ,σακουλακι Glycocarn - PP, β-alanine +Watt , Alphaburn - Rpn , Eviscarate - Rpn , BC+EAA - LG , Glucasulfur και τελος αυτο που πρεπει να εχει ο καθενας στην κουζινα του.....Hot Curry!!!

----------


## Mitsen

Devil, έμπορος είσαι?
Τι είναι αυτά ρε man? Μπας και διέρρηξες τα X-tream Stores? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> Devil, έμπορος είσαι?
> Τι είναι αυτά ρε man? Μπας και διέρρηξες τα X-tream Stores?


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

πηρα και εγω 2 πραγματακια να εχω..... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lef

> πηρα και εγω 2 πραγματακια να εχω.....


 :02. Shock: 
που ειπαμε οτι μενεις??? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

οπως λεει και το μικρο ξαδερφακι μου οταν βλεπει φαι"μαμ,μαμ..... :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: "
 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: θελω κι εγω!!!!!!!!!! :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παρτυ θα κανεις; :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  Καλοφαγωτα :08. Toast:

----------


## Wolve

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20009 η παραγγελια που μου ηρθε σημερα





> 210 ευρω και οι 7 σακουλες μαζι



οργιο πρωτεινης  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Lao

Τα συμπληρώματα που παίρνω αυτή την στιγμή (έχω και άλλα αποθηκευμένα  :01. Razz: )

----------


## Wolve

Αυτα ειναι τα δικα μου. Τιποτα ιδιαιτερο, μια πρωτεινη whey, πολυβιταμινη και πρασινο τσαι, αμινοξεα και κρεατινη. Το "tested pro" το σταματησα καθως κρεατινη και καφεινη δεν συμβαδιζουν και τοσο αρμονικα. Τα υπολοιπα συμπληρωματα μου ειναι στο ψυγειο μου ( μασα! )  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sofos

μια χαρα ειστε ρε μαγκες εγω αυτη τη στιγμη μια πρωτεινη εχω κ ποτε δεν εχω φραγκα να παρω τοσα πολλα χαχαχαχαχ ερανους θα κανω μου φαινεται  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Ramrod

> Αυτα ειναι τα δικα μου. Τιποτα ιδιαιτερο, μια πρωτεινη whey, πολυβιταμινη και πρασινο τσαι, αμινοξεα και κρεατινη. Το "tested pro" το σταματησα καθως κρεατινη και καφεινη δεν συμβαδιζουν και τοσο αρμονικα. Τα υπολοιπα συμπληρωματα μου ειναι στο ψυγειο μου ( μασα! )


Τις ίδιες πολυβιταμίνες πέρνουμε  :08. Turtle: 

Αν και εγώ σκέφτομαι να το γυρίσω σε πακ αν επιστρέψω ποτε με το καλό στις προπονήσεις...

----------


## Wolve

> Τις ίδιες πολυβιταμίνες πέρνουμε 
> 
> Αν και εγώ σκέφτομαι να το γυρίσω σε πακ αν επιστρέψω ποτε με το καλό στις προπονήσεις...


που να δινω λεφτα για πακ... μια χαρα μου ειναι αυτες και φτηνες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NoPainNoGain

η τελευταια παραγκελια για ολη τη παρεα !!!  :03. Awesome:

----------


## Titanium

> η τελευταια παραγκελια για ολη τη παρεα !!!


H gοurmet ειναι καλη???(Απο γευση)

----------


## Zylo

> H gοurmet ειναι καλη???(Απο γευση)


για να πηρε τοσες....λογικα θα πινετε  :01. Razz:

----------


## Titanium

> για να πηρε τοσες....λογικα θα πινετε


Γιαυτο απορισα και εγω...Γιατι εχω σχηματιση κακη γνωμη για την γευση της dimatize μετα απο μια δοκιμη που εκανα στην elite και μου βγικε η πιστη μεχρη να πιω ενα ποτήρι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NoPainNoGain

απλα για να ξερετε η cookies & Cream Gourmet ειναι πιο καλη και απ το sex !

----------


## sofos

εγω που πηρα εδω κ 3 βδομαδες dymatize elite all natural chocolate περιμενω να τελειωσει γιατι η γευση ειναι μπλιααααααααααααχχχχχχχ

----------


## NoPainNoGain

μαλλον για αυτο λεγεται gourmet γιατι θα εχει καλυτερη γευση προφανως , η cookies & cream εχει μεσα κομματακια μπισκοτο ειναι απιστευτη. η 12ωρη ειναι σκατε ολε σε γευση σα χαλασμενη λακτα και απο διαλυτοτητα θες σιγουρα μπλεντερ αλλιως κολλανε στα δοντια σου κομματακια αμα την εχεις στο σακερ

----------


## sofos

> μαλλον για αυτο λεγεται gourmet γιατι θα εχει καλυτερη γευση προφανως , η cookies & cream εχει μεσα κομματακια μπισκοτο ειναι απιστευτη. η 12ωρη ειναι σκατε ολε σε γευση σα χαλασμενη λακτα και απο διαλυτοτητα θες σιγουρα μπλεντερ αλλιως κολλανε στα δοντια σου κομματακια αμα την εχεις στο σακερ


κωλο εταιρια αχαχχαχαχαχα

----------


## NoPainNoGain

παιζει αυτη που πηρες να εχει την ιδια γευση με τη δικια μου τη 12ωρη γτ και οι 2 εχουνε μιγμα πρωτεινων πανω κατω το ιδιο αν ειναι ετσι συμπασχω φιλε μου... παντως ειπαμε οι gourmet απιστευτες σε γευση εκτος απο μια chocolate butter toffee καπως ετσι.

----------


## Triumph

> Σε βοηθαει καθολου σε ζαλαδες και τετια???Καθε ποτε το περνεις και σε τι ποσοστιτα???Γιατι εχω και εγω στιγμα και ελλειψη σιδηρου...


βοήθαει κάπως,αλλα τρωω κ πολλες τροφές που περιέχουν σιδηρο. σπάνια έχω πιάσει τον εαυτό μου να έχει ζαλάδες,αλλά που κ που με πίανουν οταν παιζώ με πολλά κιλά. Παιρνω μια ταμπλέτα με το πρώινο η  μεσημερίανο.

----------


## Titanium

> βοήθαει κάπως,αλλα τρωω κ πολλες τροφές που περιέχουν σιδηρο. σπάνια έχω πιάσει τον εαυτό μου να έχει ζαλάδες,αλλά που κ που με πίανουν οταν παιζώ με πολλά κιλά. Παιρνω μια ταμπλέτα με το πρώινο η  μεσημερίανο.


Οκ ευχαριστω...Απλα σκευτομε να παρω τωρα που εχω αρχισει γραμμοση και δεν εχω την πολυτέλεια να τρώω πολες τροφες με σίδηρο και αποτι καταλαβενεις με πιανουν σινεχια ζαλαδες... :01. Sad:

----------


## Triumph

> Οκ ευχαριστω...Απλα σκευτομε να παρω τωρα που εχω αρχισει γραμμοση και δεν εχω την πολυτέλεια να τρώω πολες τροφες με σίδηρο και αποτι καταλαβενεις με πιανουν σινεχια ζαλαδες...


καλά θα κάνεις φίλος. κακό δν πρόκειτε να σου κάνει..

----------


## Titanium

> καλά θα κάνεις φίλος. κακό δν πρόκειτε να σου κάνει..


 :08. Toast:

----------


## Eddie

> Σε βοηθαει καθολου σε ζαλαδες και τετια???Καθε ποτε το περνεις και σε τι ποσοστιτα???Γιατι εχω και εγω στιγμα και ελλειψη σιδηρου...


Θυμισε μου να σου φερω τη Δευτερα μισο κιλο σκουρια να χεις να πασπαλιζεις στο κοτοπουλο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Titanium

> Θυμισε μου να σου φερω τη Δευτερα μισο κιλο σκουρια να χεις να πασπαλιζεις στο κοτοπουλο


Χαχαχαχαχαχα...Ειμαι ατόφιο τιτάνιο ρε γιαυτό δεν εχω σίδηρο....χαχαχαχα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ερχομαι,σε ληστευω,σε σκοτωνω
> και μετα ο δικαστης να δεις που θα πει
> καλα του εκανες


_χαχαχα!_

----------


## Dreiko

αυτα περνω τωρα....χαλαρα και καλα.... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> αυτα περνω τωρα....χαλαρα και καλα....


 ωραια φαινονται :08. Turtle: ...μου ηρθαν με μενα χθες οι Αnavite...ποτε τις παιρνεις και σε τι δοσολογια εσυ?

----------


## Dreiko

> ωραια φαινονται...μου ηρθαν με μενα χθες οι Αnavite...ποτε τις παιρνεις και σε τι δοσολογια εσυ?


εμενα μου ηρθαν σημερα...αρα εισαι πιο παλιος...χαχαχαχα....θα δω...μαλλον 3 καπς το πρωι...

----------


## Devil

δεν ανεβασες φοτο απο τα προηγουμενα ρεμαλι........ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

> δεν ανεβασες φοτο απο τα προηγουμενα ρεμαλι........


ετσι σου παν ε????για κανε κατι σελιδες πισω.... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> ετσι σου παν ε????για κανε κατι σελιδες πισω....


ελα ρε...... δεν το ειχα παρει χαμπαρι........

θα ποσταρω κι εγω μια.... αργοτερα..... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ελα ρε...... δεν το ειχα παρει χαμπαρι........
> 
> θα ποσταρω κι εγω μια.... αργοτερα.....


 οοοοοοοοοο :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: για να δουμεεε :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

> ελα ρε...... δεν το ειχα παρει χαμπαρι........
> 
> θα ποσταρω κι εγω μια.... αργοτερα.....


περιμενω με το......πληκρολογιο στο χερι... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## exkaliber

> Οπως και η βιταμινη C. Η Calcium Ascorbate ειναι καλυτερη απο το Ασκορβικο Οξυ. Και η καλυτερη ολων η Ester C, την οποια δε νομιζω να εχει καποια πολυβιταμινη!


σιγουρα?
νομιζω οτι η μονη διαφορα ειναι αν "ενοχλουν" το στομαχι
κατα τ αλλα ειναι ιδιες
νομιζω

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> σιγουρα?
> *νομιζω οτι η μονη διαφορα ειναι αν "ενοχλουν" το στομαχι*
> κατα τ αλλα ειναι ιδιες
> νομιζω


αυτο δεν εχει καμια σχεση...οι διαφορες ειναι ως προς την απορροφηση και σε καποιες ως προς τις παρενεργειες πχ.στην βιταμινη Α

----------


## exkaliber

:01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green: 

δλδ η calcium ascorbate εχει καλυτερη αποροφηση?
δεν νομιζω

νομιζω οτι εχει πιο βασικο Ph για αυτους που εχουν ευαισθητο στομαχι

----------


## alexis79

Myofusion vanilla
Superpump 250  (οχι και τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις )
Amino 5500
LIPO6x
SIDA CNP
Halodrol

----------


## amateur666

το  halodrol  κανει δουλεια???..σε περιοδο γραμμωσησ τ παιρνεισ??..

----------


## alexis79

> το  halodrol  κανει δουλεια???..σε περιοδο γραμμωσησ τ παιρνεισ??..


Φιλε μου θα το ξεκινησω σε κανα 10ημερο.
Σε κανα μηνα και ... θα εχω αποψη

----------


## exkaliber

η πιο προσφατη

----------


## exkaliber

λιγο πιο παλια

----------


## Titanium

> η πιο προσφατη


Αυτό το πράσινο κάτω είναι το σαμπουάν με τζοτζομπα??? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## exkaliber

ναι ειναι

----------


## Titanium

Fuck heahhhhh :02. Rocking:

----------


## Eddie

> Fuck heahhhhh


Καλα ρε δε ντρεπεσαι να βαζεις ξενα συμπληρωματα???  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Titanium

> Καλα ρε δε ντρεπεσαι να βαζεις ξενα συμπληρωματα???


Ρε ουστ...το ενα ειναι δικο μου.... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Mitsen

Αυτά φτάνουν?? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## PMalamas

^πολυ νιτρικο στη φαση! δοκιμαζεις? ολα απο μια παραγγελια ειναι?

----------


## Bodytlk

Να και τα δικα μου συμπληρωματα,απλα πραματα σε περιοδο γραμμωσης  :01. Wink:

----------


## exkaliber

ωραια πραγματα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
ενα ιχθυελαιο λειπει μονο


η stacker τι λεει?
εχω ακουσει οτι εινια ακριβη

----------


## TEFAAtzis

ωραια η πραματια!!!

----------


## Bodytlk

Τρωω ψαρακι φιλε μου δε θελω ιχθυελαιο  :01. Wink: .
Η στακερ απο διαλυτοτητα ειναι 10/10 και πολυ πολυ ευκολα,η σοκολατα της ειναι καλυτερη απο τη myofusion μπορω να πω,καλα δε για τη βανιλια δε το συζηταω μακραν η κορυφαια που εχω πιει σε γευση και σαν πρωτεινες εχουν πολυ καλα στατιστηκα,απο κοστος 95ευρω και οι 2.

----------


## exkaliber

οποτε καταλαβα λαθος
μια χαρα τιμη εχει

εγω παλι ασε,εχω ξεχασει τι γευση εχει το ψαρι
τελευταια φορα εφαγα το πασχα που πηρα ενα σαντουιτς με γαριδες

----------


## GREEK POWER

> Τρωω ψαρακι φιλε μου δε θελω ιχθυελαιο .
> Η στακερ απο διαλυτοτητα ειναι 10/10 και πολυ πολυ ευκολα,η σοκολατα της ειναι καλυτερη απο τη myofusion μπορω να πω,καλα δε για τη βανιλια δε το συζηταω μακραν η κορυφαια που εχω πιει σε γευση και σαν πρωτεινες εχουν πολυ καλα στατιστηκα,απο κοστος 95ευρω και οι 2.


 :03. Thumb up:  Σε αυτο με το ψαρακι, Και γω βαζω τις τσιπουρες στη σχαρα και απο κατω γεμιζει ενα ταψι ψαρολαδο, αλλα αρκει αυτο ? και ποσες φορες την εβδομαδα θα φας ψαρια ??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Bodytlk

Χαχαχα φιλε εξκαλιμπερ τραγικη κατασταση!
Εγω θα φαω 2-3 φορες ψαρι τη βδομαδα παντα,εχθες εφαγα ενα φαγκρι και μια τσιπουρα στη σχαρα για παραδειγμα και αυριο εχω μπακαλιαρο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## chris corfu

ρε σεις ολοι με ιχθυελαια τι βγαζεται.? ++1000 σε αυτους που τρωνε το ψαρακι τους..
 εμενα ενα γευμα μου καθημερινα αποτελειται απο ψαρακι συνηθως σολωμο που τσιμπαω και σχεδον 4 γρ ω3 μια και εχει 1.9 στα 100..

----------


## jGod

αμα κερνας..περνω και εγω σολωμο!

----------


## leftis

> αμα κερνας..περνω και εγω σολωμο!


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## chris corfu

χαχαχχαχα ωραιος...  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## amateur666

ο σολωμοσ γα@@ει   :03. Thumb up:  ειναι απο τ αγαπημενα μ ψαρια..

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> ο σολωμοσ γα@@ει   ειναι απο τ αγαπημενα μ ψαρια..


εννοειται οτι ειναι τελειος αλλα  προσωπικα δεν τον αντεχει η τσεπη μου για καθε μερα...

----------


## beefmeup

φρεσκια whey :01. Mr. Green: 
μυριζει θαλλασσα :08. Turtle:

----------


## karpoutzidis

> φρεσκια whey
> μυριζει θαλλασσα


ποσο λες να σε πανε αυτες?

----------


## tolis93

αντε να ανεβαζω κ εγω σιγα σιγα...φορμελ 30 απο την ATP...η δε γευση βανιλια...καλυτερη και απο της ον

----------


## karpoutzidis

adult image host

να και τα δικα μου!

----------


## fotis hks

να και τα δικά μου καλουδια  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

ο αη βασιλης στα φερε??? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ο αη βασιλης στα φερε???


Καλα κανω εγω και πηστευω στον αη βασιλη!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Devil

> ο αη βασιλης στα φερε???


καθηστερισε λιγο μου φαινετε.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

Νταξ,οι νουτρι δεν ειναι ολες δικες μου  :08. Turtle:

----------


## RAMBO

eddie ελα να βαψουμε το σπιτι :01. ROFL:

----------


## Eddie

> eddie ελα να βαψουμε το σπιτι


Μπαντανοβουρτσες εχεις??? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Αν βαλεις τα κοψιδια,ερχομαι  :08. Turtle: 

Ρε συ,με 30 κιλα μπογια σχεδον,γηπεδο βαφεις  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

μην βιαζεσαι δεν θα βαψουμε εμεισ,απλωσ θα κοιταμε το ΕΞΕΙΔΙΚΕΥΜΕΝO πρωσοπικο που θα εχω φωναξει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> μην βιαζεσαι δεν θα βαψουμε εμεισ,απλωσ θα κοιταμε το ΕΞΕΙΔΙΚΕΥΜΕΝO πρωσοπικο που θα εχω φωναξει


Ειναι πολλα τα κιλα..εγω θα τη βοηθησω λιγο,λεω να περασω 2-3 χερια  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TheWorst

Off: Eddie τα nutrisport τι λεει η γευση , με εχουν πει οτι ειναι απαισια , τοσο που ξερνανε , ελεγα να παρω γιατι ειναι φθηνα , αλλα .. 

Αυριο πρεπει να ερθουν τα συμπληρωματα μου και μαλλον θα τα ποσταρω  :01. Smile Wide:  BSN Syntha 6 , amino 5600 , Glutamin , animal flex (α να δουμε αν θα τα καταφερω με αυτο το κινητο  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: )

----------


## beefmeup

> Ειναι πολλα τα κιλα..εγω θα τη βοηθησω λιγο,λεω να περασω 2-3 χερια


οταν βλεπω carlson μου μυριζει LAO :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
πρεπει να του κοψουν χορηγια εκτιμω :01. Razz:

----------


## average_joe

@eddie πολυ καλες επιλογες ολες!!!
ενα και ενα τα συμπληρωματα σου δε βλεπω τιποτα αχρηστο με τη δικη μου λογικη τουλαχιστον.
μια διευκρυνιση αν θες αναφερε ποσα απο τα κιλα της nutri ειναι για σενα και για ποσο διαστημα θα σε καλυψουν ολα τα παραπανω?
thanks!

----------


## Eddie

> Off: Eddie τα nutrisport τι λεει η γευση , με εχουν πει οτι ειναι απαισια , τοσο που ξερνανε , ελεγα να παρω γιατι ειναι φθηνα , αλλα .. 
> 
> Αυριο πρεπει να ερθουν τα συμπληρωματα μου και μαλλον θα τα ποσταρω  BSN Syntha 6 , amino 5600 , Glutamin , animal flex (α να δουμε αν θα τα καταφερω με αυτο το κινητο )


Ναι worst,απαισια ειναι!!Δε πινεται..τα τελευταια 50 κιλα τα πινω με το ζορι!!Αφου να φανταστεις οταν δε μου ρχεται να ξερασω,βαζω δαχτυλο (στο στομα ε)  :08. Turtle: 

Σοβαρα τωρα,εμενα ειναι η αγαπημενη μου απο θεμα τιμης-ποιοτητας-γευσης.Αγορασε ενα κιλο να δοκιμασεις κι αν δε σ αρεσει τη δινεις σε μενα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> κρύψε αυτά που δεν πρέπει να μας δείξεις χαχαχαχα πλάκα κάνω εννοείται μην παρεξηγηθούμε κιόλας
> πολύ optimum μυρίζομαι (gold stand.whey + pro complex?) και από nutrabolics hyperwhey είναι? ε την nectar δεν την αναφέρω είναι ευκολάκι


δεν δείχνω τίποτ' άλλο :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
οχι ρε τι να παρεξηγηθούμε :08. Toast: 

την pro complex δεν την έχω πάρει (ακόμα) :01. Razz: 
της nutrabolics είναι το waxybolic.

----------


## Tasos Green

> Δεν ξερω,μπορει και να μου φενεται εμενα μονο ασχημη η γευση της,λογω τις συνηθειας απο την ΟΝ που επινα μεχρι τωρα εδω και αρκετο καιρο,τι να πω εχω απελπιστει  ,και το κακο ειναι,οτι ειναι και σχετικα μεγαλη η ποσοτητα...


πια γευση πηρες? θα δοκιμασω και γω 2.5 κιλα γευση μπανανα.. τζαμπα μου το δωσανε πινετε δεν πινετε θα καταναλωθει...

αμα θέλετε να λέγεστε Ηardcore πρέπει να κατεβάσετε 4 κουτια aminovit σερι χωρίς να αλλάξετε πρωτεΐνη ενδιαμεσα! εγω το περασα το τεστ!  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> δεν δείχνω τίποτ' άλλο
> οχι ρε τι να παρεξηγηθούμε
> 
> την pro complex δεν την έχω πάρει (ακόμα)
> της nutrabolics είναι το waxybolic.


στειλε σε πμ τι πηρες ρε...με εχει φαει η περιεργεια...ή βαλε φωτο με τα κουτακια αναποδα,θα καταλαβουμε οσοι ειναι να καταλαβουμε :01. Razz: ...εχω ανεβασει κ γω φωτο εξαλλου και ζει ακομα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Xxlakis

> πια γευση πηρες? θα δοκιμασω και γω 2.5 κιλα γευση μπανανα.. τζαμπα μου το δωσανε πινετε δεν πινετε θα καταναλωθει...
> 
> αμα θέλετε να λέγεστε Ηardcore πρέπει να κατεβάσετε 4 κουτια aminovit σερι χωρίς να αλλάξετε πρωτεΐνη ενδιαμεσα! εγω το περασα το τεστ!


Υπαρχει ακομα?Η πρωτη μου πρωτεινη πριν καααααααααααατι χρονια..την επαιρνα πριν την προπο θυμαμαι και μετα απο τον τιγκα υδατανθρακα εκανα τρελες προπονησεις και πολυ ιδρωτα θυμαμαι..μην πω για την μπακα που μου εφτιαξε...απο γευση ρε συ ελεγε αν θυμαμαι παντως.

----------


## Tasos Green

> Υπαρχει ακομα?Η πρωτη μου πρωτεινη πριν καααααααααααατι χρονια..την επαιρνα πριν την προπο θυμαμαι και μετα απο τον τιγκα υδατανθρακα εκανα τρελες προπονησεις και πολυ ιδρωτα θυμαμαι..μην πω για την μπακα που μου εφτιαξε...απο γευση ρε συ ελεγε αν θυμαμαι παντως.


ναι υπαρχει νομιζω ακομα η All stars την βγαζει.... και εγω πιστευω οτι αν και 60αρα ηταν απο τις καλυτερες! 

δεν ξερω εγω ειχα αγορασει πριν 2 χρονια 4 κουτια και δεν πινοντουσαν... πολυ χαλια ηταν... αλα δεν τους χαρίστηκα!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> στειλε σε πμ τι πηρες ρε...με εχει φαει η περιεργεια...ή βαλε φωτο με τα κουτακια αναποδα,θα καταλαβουμε οσοι ειναι να καταλαβουμε...εχω ανεβασει κ γω φωτο εξαλλου και ζει ακομα


δεν πήρα τίποτ άλλο ρε πλάκα έκανα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

> Δεν ξερω,μπορει και να μου φενεται εμενα μονο ασχημη η γευση της,λογω τις συνηθειας απο την ΟΝ που επινα μεχρι τωρα εδω και αρκετο καιρο,τι να πω εχω απελπιστει  ,και το κακο ειναι,οτι ειναι και σχετικα μεγαλη η ποσοτητα...


οχι ρε φιλε..μου συγκρινεις το πινελο με τη μπαντανοβουρτσα??η νουτρι ειναι μιλια μπροστα σε γευση απ την ΟΝ..στο μονο που υστερει ειναι σε διαλυτοτητα,που η ον ειναι κατουρι κι ας βαλεις μισο κιλο σκονη σε 2ml νερο.




> πια γευση πηρες? θα δοκιμασω και γω 2.5 κιλα γευση μπανανα.. τζαμπα μου το δωσανε πινετε δεν πινετε θα καταναλωθει...


Αν πετυχεις καλη παρτιδα θα σ αρεσει μαλλον..  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tasos Green

> Αν πετυχεις καλη παρτιδα θα σ αρεσει μαλλον..


ναι ειχα διαβασει που εγραψες οτι πρεπει να παει με παρτιδες η γευση... κοιτα και λιγο χαλια να ειναι εμενα δεν με πειράζει... αν μου κατσει καλα παω στο 5κιλο μετα γιατι εχουν ζορια οι καιροι...

----------


## Anithos

> χαχαχα δε τη βαριεμαι ποτε αυτη ισα ισα τη γουσταρω περισσοτερο.μετα τη προπο με ζεστο νερακι γινεται σα λευκη σοκολατα η γευση της.μαζι με γαλα σογιας κιολας....παντως φθηνη κ πολυ καλη πρωτεινη.η πιο καθαρη π εχω παρει


tolis μπορεις να μας πεις πιο πολλα για αυτη την πρωτεινη ,τα συστατικα στο κουτι πια ειναι γιατι στο σαιτ δεν τα λεει ; διαλυτοτητα,πεψη , αφρο κανει οταν την χτυπας ;

----------


## Tasos Green

επιτελους ηρθαν και τα δικα μου...  :08. Turtle: 



αυτο το δείγμα muscle marinade μου φαινεται πολυ σωστο pre... χωρις blend και μαλ@κιες...

----------


## primordial

Η Recover με τι ημερομηνία λήξης σου ήρθε...???? Το κουτάκι από Fussion τι είναι..???
Πολύ σωστό στακάρισμα.... :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Tasos Green

αστα με τσατισανε λιγο με το recover pro.. μου στείλανε παλια σειρά λήγει δεκεμβριο. 

το κουτακι της fusion ειναι καφεινη..

----------


## beefmeup

> αστα με τσατισανε λιγο με το recover pro.. μου στείλανε παλια σειρά λιγη δεκεμβριο.


κ μενα το ιδιο μου ειχαν στειλει,αλλα πριν 1μιση μηνα...ακομα εεεεχειι....
αλλα δεν τρεχει θα το περνω ετσι κ αλλιως κ μετα την ληξη του.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## primordial

> αστα με τσατισανε λιγο με το recover pro.. μου στείλανε παλια σειρά λήγει δεκεμβριο. 
> 
> το κουτακι της fusion ειναι καφεινη..


xaxaxa.... Βρήκανε τους λακαμάδες να ξεστοκάρουνε.... κ εγώ το ίδιο πακέτο έφαγα....... τον σταυρό μας πρίν από κάθε serving.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tasos Green

οπως ειπε και ο διονυσης και να ληξουν δε πετιέται τιποτα..  :01. Mr. Green: 

ρε συ ειμαστε Hardcore εμεις γιαυτο μας τα στελνουν.... τα αγγλακια παθαίνουν κρισης πανικου αμα δουνε οτι ληγουν! :08. Turtle:  

μας εχουν παρει μπρεφα οι μαστορες...

----------


## ελμερ



----------


## Tasos Green

μου αρεσει που εχεις την marcus σπιρουλινα με το biosol το γυαλί και καλα μην παθει τιποτα...  :01. Mr. Green: 

ωραια πραγματα... αντε καλοφαγωτα!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ελμερ

> μου αρεσει που εχεις την marcus σπιρουλινα με το biosol το γυαλί και καλα μην παθει τιποτα... 
> 
> ωραια πραγματα... αντε καλοφαγωτα!


ε τι τυχαιοι ειμαστε?   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Lao

> 


Βότανο, βότανο;;;  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Ξέρω ότι μόνο εγώ θα μπορούσα να εστιάσω σε κάτι τέτοιο  :01. Razz:  αλλά δεν έχουμε πει ότι δεν παίρνουμε Ω 3-6-9;;;  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:

----------


## ελμερ

> Βότανο, βότανο;;; 
> 
> Ξέρω ότι μόνο εγώ θα μπορούσα να εστιάσω σε κάτι τέτοιο  αλλά δεν έχουμε πει ότι δεν παίρνουμε Ω 3-6-9;;;


βοτανο... :01. Wink:   τα πηρα την πρωτη φορα τα 3-6-9 που δεν ηξερα...τωρα μονο ω3...(το uni liver το ειδες? :01. Wink:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## Lao

> βοτανο...  τα πηρα την πρωτη φορα τα 3-6-9 που δεν ηξερα...τωρα μονο ω3...(το uni liver το ειδες?


Φυσικά και το είδα και επικροτώ! Ποιο είναι, το 250άρι ή το 500άρι;

----------


## ελμερ

500 αρι βεβαια.... :01. Mr. Green:  (πρεπει να βγαλω κι αλλη φωτο ,απο δεξια χαθηκαν καποια συμπληρωματα πολυβιταμινες κτλ.... :01. Smile:

----------


## Lao

> 500 αρι βεβαια....


Ήμουν έτοιμος να σου την πω αν έλεγες το 250άρι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Πως το χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## ελμερ

συνηθως πριν την προπονηση (οταν το θυμηθω) παιρνω μια 4 αδα και αλλη μια μετα.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Lao

> συνηθως πριν την προπονηση (οταν το θυμηθω) παιρνω μια 4 αδα και αλλη μια μετα....


Καλό σε βρίσκω (το «όταν το θμηθώ» κάνω πως δεν το είδα  :01. Razz: ).

Μπορείς να το βάζεις και ανάμεσα στα γεύματά σου ή και να τα συμπληρώνεις αν δεν έχεις πάρει αρκετή πρωτεϊνη. Προσοχή μόνο στο ασβέστιο, κάθε ταμπλέτα έχει 6% της ΣΗΔ, δηλαδή 60 mg.

----------


## ελμερ

μεχρι ποσες να παιρνω τη μερα?

----------


## Lao

> μεχρι ποσες να παιρνω τη μερα?


Εξαρτάται από το πόσο ασβέστιο παίρνεις από την διατροφή και τα συμπληρώματα.

Π.χ. ένα ποτήρι γάλα έχει περίπου 250-300 mg και το άνω ασφαλές όριο είναι 2 με 2,5 gr.

----------


## ελμερ

thanks....χαθηκε η πολυβιταμινη της natrol once daily multivitamin...(θα την ξερεις φανταζομαι ε? :01. Wink:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## Lao

> thanks....χαθηκε η πολυβιταμινη της natrol once daily multivitamin...(θα την ξερεις φανταζομαι ε?


Φαντάζομαι ότι την έχεις για τις διακοπές, τις αργίες, τις εθνικές επαιτείους...  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

Ετσι να βλεπω γεματα τα ραφια με συμπληρωματα! 

Ουτε κριση ουτε τιποτα δεν μας αγγιζει!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dimitrios

Ισχύει! Σε μία εργάσιμη στην πόρτα σου! :01. Wink: 
Λέω και εγώ να την δοκιμάσω μιας και φαίνεται καλό value for money!

----------


## beefmeup

πλακα κανετε?
πως γινεται αυτο..? :01. Unsure:

----------


## jannous44

μπορω να εχω σε πμ το καταστημα να ριξω μια ματια? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GeoDask

> μπορω να εχω σε πμ το καταστημα να ριξω μια ματια?


Ένα πμ και σε μένα παίδες  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Tasos Green

και γω θελω πμ περικαλω!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## pizzass

αλλο ενα πμ καλοι μου ανθρωποι  :01. Smile:   :08. Toast:

----------


## ghost4

στο pill boxx λέει το site :01. Unsure:

----------


## Dimitrios

> στο pill boxx λέει το site


Με πρόλαβες!  :01. Mr. Green: 
Τσεκαρισμένο μετά από 3 παραγγελίες... Τρίτη πρωί παρήγγειλα Τετάρτη στις 4 παρά χτύπησε το κουδούνι η DHL... :01. Wink:

----------


## ghost4

> Με πρόλαβες! 
> Τσεκαρισμένο μετά από 3 παραγγελίες... Τρίτη πρωί παρήγγειλα Τετάρτη στις 4 παρά χτύπησε το κουδούνι η DHL...


  :01. Razz: 
πάντως η ups κάνει παραπάνω μέρες
απότι η δηλ

----------


## Dimitrios

> πάντως η ups κάνει παραπάνω μέρες
> απότι η δηλ


Ναι το ξέρω αν και δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει.. Αλλά και πάλι γύρω στις 3 μέρες είναι τότε...
Το pill box λέει τίποτα; Εννοώ είναι πρακτικό καθόλου; Γιατί λέω να πάρω ένα αν βολεύει να τα έχω όλα μαζεμένα.. :01. Wink:

----------


## ghost4

> Ναι το ξέρω αν και δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει.. Αλλά και πάλι γύρω στις 3 μέρες είναι τότε...
> Το pill box λέει τίποτα; Εννοώ είναι πρακτικό καθόλου; Γιατί λέω να πάρω ένα αν βολεύει να τα έχω όλα μαζεμένα..


καλο είναι πολλά χάπια χωράνε savto

----------


## Vassilis_X

Στείλτε και σε μένα ένα pm αν δε σας κάνει κόπο.

----------


## Mcstefan7

> η καινούρια μου παραλαβή 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37517


Το συγκεκριμένο σιτε που τα πήρες (οπως φένεται στην φοτο) είναι αξιόπιστο??Γιατί σκέφτομαι και γω να πάρω της ΟΝ πραγματάκια αλλα δεν ξέρω μήπως είναι μούφες και όχι τα ορίτζιναλ

----------


## Δανάη

> πλακα κανετε?
> πως γινεται αυτο..?


και εγω δεν το πιστευα οταν μου χτυπησαν το κουδουνι,Θεσσαλονικη φτανουν την δευτερη εργασιμη μερα μετα την παραγγελια.

----------


## Babis Stinson

Από ποιο κατάστημα παιδιά έχετε τόσο γρήγορη παραλαβή με courier? 
Και πόσο κοστίζουν τα έξοδα αποστολής?
Αν μπορείτε ενημερώστε κι εμένα.  :01. Smile:

----------


## Lao

> Το ομεγα 3 είναι καλύτερο δηλαδή από το ομεγα 3-6-9 ; Επίσης , το Super Epa Thorne research να υποθέσω πως δεν υπάρχει Ελλάδα;Όσον αφορά το άνιμαλ πακ, αν και στο παρόν τόπικ δεν ταιριάζει, είδα πως η ποσότητα του ασβεστίου που πέρνεις σε συνδυασμό με λοιπές πηγές είναι μεγάλη πράγμα που δεν είναι καλό (διάβασα αυτά που γράψατε σε άλλο τόπικ). Επίσης , είναι απαραίτητο να πέρνω 2 πακ τη μέρα; Γιατί θεωρώ οτί με 1 πακ τη μέρα το value for money δεν είναι κακό 0.86Ε /Δόση .


Δεν χρειάζεσαι να παίρνεις 3-6-9 λόγω του ότι ζεις στην Ελλάδα και ήδη η διατροφή σου έχει αρκετά 6 και 9. Στα Ω3 έχεις έλλειμα, οπότε παίρνεις σκέτα Ω3.

Τα Super EPA είναι επίσης της NOW και, όχι, δυστυχώς δεν τα βρίσκεις Ελλάδα.

Όσον αφορά το Pak, το θέμα του ασβεστίου το έχω αναφέρει πολλές φορές εδώ μέσα. Όντως, εάν κάποιος πίνει γάλα, τρώει τυριά, παίρνει και καμιά πρωτεϊνη (κατά κανόνα έχουν μέσα ασβέστιο) κτλ, είναι πολύ εύκολο να κυμανθεί πάνω από τα 2-2,5 γραμμάρια την μέρα, δηλαδή  το ανώτατο ασφαλές όριο.

Όπως έχω πει στο γνωστό θέμα, το Pak έχει ελλείψεις, σε πολλά πράγματα έχουν γίνει τσιπιές (τα oxide και sulfate δίνουν και παίρνουν) και, γενικά, είναι underdosed. Προσωπικά είμαι της άποψης ότι το «ανέβασμα» που νιώθουν πολλοί οφείλεται στο ginseng και στο eleuthero που έχει μέσα σε καλές ποσότητες.

Πάντως, value for money και Animal Pak, για μένα είναι αντίθετες έννοιες.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Nα και τα δικα μου.Ολα εκτος απο την vit Cκαι την D3 θα ξεκινησουν απο μεσα Μαρτη και μετα.

----------


## Lao

> Nα και τα δικα μου.Ολα εκτος απο την vit Cκαι την D3 θα ξεκινησουν απο μεσα Μαρτη και μετα.


Ρε συ, την επιπλέον D3 γιατί την πήρες; Η S2 έχει 1.600 IU.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ρε συ, την επιπλέον D3 γιατί την πήρες; Η S2 έχει 1.600 IU.


Για να'χω ρε και οταν τελειωσει η multi.Eξαλλου τη multi θα την παιρνω τις μερες που παω gym.Δηλαδη 3 αντε 4 φορες τη βδομαδα(αμα κανω και ποδια :08. Turtle: )


edit:η vit C με παραξενεψε λιγο,γιατι 1ον δεν διαλυεται και 2ον εχει την ιδια αηδιαστικη επιγευση οπως οταν εβαζα μαγειρικη σοδα με νερο και κρεατινη :02. Puke:

----------


## primordial

Το Erase βλέπω... γιατί δεν δοκίμασες το καινούργιο...???

----------


## Lao

> Για να'χω ρε και οταν τελειωσει η multi.Eξαλλου τη multi θα την παιρνω τις μερες που παω gym.Δηλαδη 3 αντε 4 φορες τη βδομαδα(αμα κανω και ποδια)
> 
> 
> edit:η vit C με παραξενεψε λιγο,γιατι 1ον δεν διαλυεται και 2ον εχει την ιδια αηδιαστικη επιγευση οπως οταν εβαζα μαγειρικη σοδα με νερο και κρεατινη


Τέκνον μου, με απογοητεύεις....  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank: 

Τις multies τις παίρνουμε κάθε μέρα, παιδί μου!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

γιατι το φερανε 3-4 μερες αφοτου εκανα εγω την παραγγελια :01. ROFL: 





> Τέκνον μου, με απογοητεύεις.... 
> 
> Τις multies τις παίρνουμε κάθε μέρα, παιδί μου!


Ζω κι ετσι ρε :01. Razz: 

Θα μου βγαλει και περισσοτερο καιρο ετσι.

----------


## Lao

> Ζω κι ετσι ρε
> 
> Θα μου βγαλει και περισσοτερο καιρο ετσι.


Dah Pimp, έχω απαιτήσεις από εσένα, νέε μου. Και επειδή είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θες να στεναχωρείς τον θείο Lao, θα τις παίρνεις κάθε μέρα.

Άντε παιδί μου στην ευχή μου και η χάρη της S2 μαζί σου... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Dah Pimp, έχω απαιτήσεις από εσένα, νέε μου. Και επειδή είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θες να στεναχωρείς τον θείο Lao, θα τις παίρνεις κάθε μέρα.
> 
> Άντε παιδί μου στην ευχή μου και η χάρη της S2 μαζί σου...


χααχαχα...ρε ειναι ακριβη,αλλιως δε θα'χα θεμα :08. Turtle: 

Αμα μου στειλεις κανα κουτακι παιρνω και καθε μιση ωρα αμα θες :08. Turtle:

----------


## Lao

> χααχαχα...ρε ειναι ακριβη,αλλιως δε θα'χα θεμα
> 
> Αμα μου στειλεις κανα κουτακι παιρνω και καθε μιση ωρα αμα θες


Τα λεφτά για έναν Dah Pimp, δεν είναι θέμα. Πουλάς και το κορμί σου άμα λάχει και με τα έσοδα στοκάρεις S2 για κανά χρόνο  :01. ROFL:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Τα λεφτά για έναν Dah Pimp, δεν είναι θέμα. Πουλάς και το κορμί σου άμα λάχει και με τα έσοδα στοκάρεις S2 για κανά χρόνο


Eχεις δικιο :03. Thumb up: Παρολο ομως που βγαζω μπολικα απο το pimping,φευγουν ολα για τα χαρατσια :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :banana:

----------


## Dimitrios

Ωραίος Κόμπρα! Όλα είναι από Αμερική ή είναι και της Αγγλίας;

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Τα AX,LX και Erase απο Αγγλια.Τα 2 πρωτα ειναι απο παραγγελια του Σεπτεμβρη βασικα...δε τα εχω ανοιξει ακομα ομως.Το Erase με ενα ds(που δεν εχω βαλει στη φωτο) ηρθαν τωρα πριν 1 βδομαδα μαζι με τη λευκινη της Primaforce που ξεχασα να τη βαλω στη φωτο.

τα υπολοιπα ειναι απο το βοτανι..οι σπαστες παραγγελιες που λεγαμε...το τελευταιο δεμα το πηρα σημερα το οποιο ειχε τη Vit C+NAC.

----------


## Dimitrios

> Τα AX,LX και Erase απο Αγγλια.Τα 2 πρωτα ειναι απο παραγγελια του Σεπτεμβρη βασικα...δε τα εχω ανοιξει ακομα ομως.Το Erase με ενα ds(που δεν εχω βαλει στη φωτο) ηρθαν τωρα πριν 1 βδομαδα μαζι με τη λευκινη της Primaforce που ξεχασα να τη βαλω στη φωτο.
> 
> τα υπολοιπα ειναι απο το βοτανι..οι σπαστες παραγγελιες που λεγαμε...το τελευταιο δεμα το πηρα σημερα το οποιο ειχε τη Vit C+NAC.


Ωραίος φίλε! Έπαιξες ξύλο τελικά στα ΕΛΤΑ;  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
Άντε να φύγει η εξεταστική να μπεις δυνατά!  :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Καλα στα ΕΛΤΑ μου τη δωσανε ασχημα :01. Cursing: Ακου,εκτος του οτι δεν ερχοτανε εκει περα αυτη η $%^*@& για να με εξυπηρετησει και καθοτανε μεσα στην αποθηκη σε ενα pc,τα πηρα σε καποια φαση και εστειλα μια αλλη ηλιθια να τη φωναξει,οταν της εδωσα το χαρτακι πηγε μεσα και δεν εβρισκε το δεμα μου :02. Bang Head: ...μου λεει δεν εχει ερθει...και της λεω ΠΩΩΩΩΩΣ γινεται γ*^%@^#!^@% να μου εχετε στειλει χαρτακι και να μην ειναι το δεμα εδω?Μου λεει πηγαινε να δεις και μονος σου στην αποθηκη...παω μιλαω με εναν εκει και εκεινη τη στιγμη ειχε παει μια αλλη στην αποθηκη και μου το βρηκε.Και μου κανει αυτη που το βρηκε "Αμα δε σηκωθω εγω,δεν γινεται τπτ εδω μεσα".Τι ζωα υπαρχουν απλα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Lao

> τρελανε μας Lao θεε


Πορώθηκες; Έτσι θέλω να σε βλέπω. :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

χαχα...εγω το'χω σκισει το Ultra...κοντευω να το τελειωσω πανω στο μηνα :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Dimitrios

> Σημερινή παραλαβή. 
> 
> Το μεσαίο είναι Quercetin Complex για έναν φίλο μου.


Λάο πήρες τελικά να δοκιμάσεις το Uni liver που έλεγες;  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ειπε να κανει μια αλλαγη γτ ειχε μπουχτησει,και πηρε να δοκιμασει Uniliver :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Lao

> χαχα...εγω το'χω σκισει το Ultra...κοντευω να το τελειωσω πανω στο μηνα


Εγώ έχω τελειώσει 2 κουτιά ήδη  :01. Razz: 




> Λάο πήρες τελικά να δοκιμάσεις το Uni liver που έλεγες;


Ναι, διάβασα καλά σχόλια  :01. ROFL:

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

Έχω βρει την χαρά μου με την MP εδώ και ένα χρόνο.
Το δοχείο την ΟΝ έχει whey strawberry cream και το Xtend αριστερά L-Glutamine και τα δύο από MP.
Adamantium, Titanium και Erase θα ανοιχτούν όταν δυσκολέψουν πολύ τα πράγματα με την δίαιτα. Από το stack λείπει ένα κουτί Formula-x (αντικατέστησε το Adamantium η Athletix με νέα φόρμουλα προσθέτοντας αμινοξέα), ένα erase ακόμη και ένα Oxyelite pro.
Τα Instant oats με έχουν σώσει κυριολεκτικά σαν εύκολη λύση γρήγορου γεύματος και για τα πρωινά πιττάκια.

----------


## tolis93

> Έχω βρει την χαρά μου με την MP εδώ και ένα χρόνο.
> Το δοχείο την ΟΝ έχει whey strawberry cream και το Xtend αριστερά L-Glutamine και τα δύο από MP.
> Adamantium, Titanium και Erase θα ανοιχτούν όταν δυσκολέψουν πολύ τα πράγματα με την δίαιτα. Από το stack λείπει ένα κουτί Formula-x (αντικατέστησε το Adamantium η Athletix με νέα φόρμουλα προσθέτοντας αμινοξέα), ένα erase ακόμη και ένα Oxyelite pro.
> Τα Instant oats με έχουν σώσει κυριολεκτικά σαν εύκολη λύση γρήγορου γεύματος και για τα πρωινά πιττάκια.


σοβαρα η φωτο ειναι εργο τεχνης. ειδικα αυτα τα ΜΡ π τα βλεπεις με το ασπρο-γαλαζιο τους χρωματακι...σνιιιιιφ :02. Rocking:

----------


## nopantas

> Έχω βρει την χαρά μου με την MP εδώ και ένα χρόνο.
> Το δοχείο την ΟΝ έχει whey strawberry cream και το Xtend αριστερά L-Glutamine και τα δύο από MP.
> Adamantium, Titanium και Erase θα ανοιχτούν όταν δυσκολέψουν πολύ τα πράγματα με την δίαιτα. Από το stack λείπει ένα κουτί Formula-x (αντικατέστησε το Adamantium η Athletix με νέα φόρμουλα προσθέτοντας αμινοξέα), ένα erase ακόμη και ένα Oxyelite pro.
> Τα Instant oats με έχουν σώσει κυριολεκτικά σαν εύκολη λύση γρήγορου γεύματος και για τα πρωινά πιττάκια.


Τα Instant oats ειναι σε μορφη σκονης ετσι??

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

> Τα Instant oats ειναι σε μορφη σκονης ετσι??


Ναι φίλε μου.

----------


## dio32

> Ναι φίλε μου.


να κανω και εγω την ερωτηση μου πανω σε αυτο επειδη ειναι σε μορφη σκονης εγω θελω να το βαζω το πρωι σε γαλα οπως την βρωμη του μπαρμπα που ειναι νιφαδες,σε σκονη απο το mp θα πηζει το γαλα οπως με τις νιφαδες για να σου δινει την αισθηση οτι τρωως?η οχι?θα το βαζεις στο γαλα και θα ειναι αραιο σαν να βαζεις πχ γαλα με πρωτεινη

----------


## amateur666

εχεις παρει και απο bulkpowders??..αν ναι ποια πρωτεινη σ αρεσε περισσοτερο??..

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

> να κανω και εγω την ερωτηση μου πανω σε αυτο επειδη ειναι σε μορφη σκονης εγω θελω να το βαζω το πρωι σε γαλα οπως την βρωμη του μπαρμπα που ειναι νιφαδες,σε σκονη απο το mp θα πηζει το γαλα οπως με τις νιφαδες για να σου δινει την αισθηση οτι τρωως?η οχι?θα το βαζεις στο γαλα και θα ειναι αραιο σαν να βαζεις πχ γαλα με πρωτεινη


Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ για να σου πω με σιγουριά αλλά μάλλον θέλει λίγη ποσότητα υγρών για να γίνει όπως το θες. Εγώ πάντα το χτυπώ με νερό σε shake με την whey και το πίνω.




> εχεις παρει και απο bulkpowders??..αν ναι ποια πρωτεινη σ αρεσε περισσοτερο??..


Όχι δεν έχω αγοράσει ποτέ κάτι από εκεί. Ίσως το κάνω κάποια στιγμή. Αν έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι η κάποια γεύση pm me!

----------


## andrikos3kala

Λετε να βαλω και εγω καμια φωτό για χαβαλέ?

----------


## Dimitrios

> Έχω βρει την χαρά μου με την MP εδώ και ένα χρόνο.
> Το δοχείο την ΟΝ έχει whey strawberry cream και το Xtend αριστερά L-Glutamine και τα δύο από MP.
> Adamantium, Titanium και Erase θα ανοιχτούν όταν δυσκολέψουν πολύ τα πράγματα με την δίαιτα. Από το stack λείπει ένα κουτί Formula-x (αντικατέστησε το Adamantium η Athletix με νέα φόρμουλα προσθέτοντας αμινοξέα), ένα erase ακόμη και ένα Oxyelite pro.
> Τα Instant oats με έχουν σώσει κυριολεκτικά σαν εύκολη λύση γρήγορου γεύματος και για τα πρωινά πιττάκια.


Ωραία και ποιοτικά συμπληρώματα φίλε μου! Το Assault σε αυτή τη γεύση rasberry αν δεν κάνω λάθος πίνεται;

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

> Ωραία και ποιοτικά συμπληρώματα φίλε μου! Το Assault σε αυτή τη γεύση rasberry αν δεν κάνω λάθος πίνεται;


Ναί η Rasberry είναι.Έχω δοκιμάσει όλες τις γεύσεις και αυτή μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ. Μόνο αν δεν σου αρέσουν οι πολύ γλυκές γεύσεις δεν θα σε ικανοποιήσει.

----------


## ArgoSixna

> Πορτογαλος κ συ εε? αυτα ειναι


Χεχ ναι πρωτη φορα πηρα απο εκει , εμεινα 100% ευχαριστημενος! Βέβαια στο LX ηταν σχεδον διπλασια τιμη.. Το αγορασα με το ΟΕΡ απο ελλαδα .. Πρωτεινη περνω απο το eshop εδω..

και για να μην ειμαι off , οριστε τι εχω να παρει ακομη στην υπολοιπη ημερα!!
Και να το uni ειναι τεραστια.......

----------


## Lao

> και για να μην ειμαι off , οριστε τι εχω να παρει ακομη στην υπολοιπη ημερα!!
> Και να το uni ειναι τεραστια.......


Σου έχω ένα καλύτερο θέμα για να εκφραστείς...  :01. Razz: 




http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...88%CF%84%CE%B5

----------


## STIVAS

> Πές μου για την MusclePharm το gel καλό; Είδα έχει 22γρ πρωτείνη...!!!


Καλή φάση αντί για μπάρες πρωτεΐνης. Βέβαια δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο από γεύση αλλά είναι πολύ πρακτικές όπου και να βρίσκεσαι. Βέβαια τώρα παίρνω και τις quest bars αλλά αυτά τα gel είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορούσαν να βγάλουν.

----------


## Dimitrios

> Καλή φάση αντί για μπάρες πρωτεΐνης. Βέβαια δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο από γεύση αλλά είναι πολύ πρακτικές όπου και να βρίσκεσαι. Βέβαια τώρα παίρνω και τις *quest bars* αλλά αυτά τα gel είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορούσαν να βγάλουν.



Μακράν οι καλύτερες που κυκλοφορούν!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## sofos

@stivas το phenibut σε πιανει καλυτερα απ το gaba?η μηπως η μελατονινη σε πιανει καλυτερα κ απ τα 2?σε ρωταω γιατι το σκεφτομαι για phenibut για τον υπνο...btw για το 5-htp εχω διαβασει οτι εχει πολλα sides...επεισης igf-1 σε οραλ γιατι το παιρνεις?δε νομιζει να κανει το παραμικρο... :01. Unsure:

----------


## STIVAS

Το igf-1 μου το δώσανε δώρο. Καμιά φορά εκτός από δείγματα μου δίνουν και κανένα συμπλήρωμα τέτοιου τύπου δώρο. Αλλά ανακάλυψα ότι αυτό το igf-1 μπορεί να μην έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό που γράφει αλλά θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα ακόμη εναλλακτικό  βοήθημα ύπνου αλλά για πολύ mild και λάιτ καταστάσεις. 
Αυτά τα έχω για να μην παίρνω συνέχεια τα ίδια ή να τα στακάρω καμιά φορά, βέβαια δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ συνέχεια, το πολύ 3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα. 
Το καθένα δουλεύει διαφορετικά στον καθένα και εξαρτάται τι θέλεις. 
Tο phenibut με πιάνει καλύτερα από το gaba σε εμένα και έχει και λιγότερα sides από το gaba. Με το gaba στην ποσότητα που με πιάνει ξυπνάω με hangover. H μελατονινη μου δίνει τον πιο βαθύ ύπνο από όλα αλλά έχει περισσότερα sides σε εμένα από το phenibut. To 5-htp δεν μου βγάζει sides εμένα και το στακάρω καμιά φορά και με το true calm που το θεωρώ κορυφαίο άμα έχεις υπερένταση. Τα λιγότερα sides σε εμένα το έχει το true calm και το phenibut. 
Αν έχεις υπερένταση πάρε true calm ή 5-htp ή και gaba. 
Αν δεν έχεις απλώς καλή ποιότητα ύπνου πάρε τότε μελατονινη ή phenibut.
Θα έπαιρνα το phenibut.

----------


## sofos

> Το igf-1 μου το δώσανε δώρο. Καμιά φορά εκτός από δείγματα μου δίνουν και κανένα συμπλήρωμα τέτοιου τύπου δώρο. Αλλά ανακάλυψα ότι αυτό το igf-1 μπορεί να μην έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό που γράφει αλλά θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα ακόμη εναλλακτικό  βοήθημα ύπνου αλλά για πολύ mild και λάιτ καταστάσεις. 
> Αυτά τα έχω για να μην παίρνω συνέχεια τα ίδια ή να τα στακάρω καμιά φορά, βέβαια δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ συνέχεια, το πολύ 3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα. 
> Το καθένα δουλεύει διαφορετικά στον καθένα και εξαρτάται τι θέλεις. 
> Tο phenibut με πιάνει καλύτερα από το gaba σε εμένα και έχει και λιγότερα sides από το gaba. Με το gaba στην ποσότητα που με πιάνει ξυπνάω με hangover. H μελατονινη μου δίνει τον πιο βαθύ ύπνο από όλα αλλά έχει περισσότερα sides σε εμένα από το phenibut. To 5-htp δεν μου βγάζει sides εμένα και το στακάρω καμιά φορά και με το true calm που το θεωρώ κορυφαίο άμα έχεις υπερένταση. Τα λιγότερα sides σε εμένα το έχει το true calm και το phenibut. 
> Αν έχεις υπερένταση πάρε true calm ή 5-htp ή και gaba. 
> Αν δεν έχεις απλώς καλή ποιότητα ύπνου πάρε τότε μελατονινη ή phenibut.
> Θα έπαιρνα το phenibut.


οκ σ ευχαριστω πολυ για τις αναλυτικες απαντησεις,(για μπαλκ phenibut με κοβω)  :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Lao

Ολόφρεσκα...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> To παίρνω για προστασία μόνο 1-2μήνες. Επειδή τρώω κάτι φαγητά που προκαλούν ακμή και λιπαρότητα στα 4-5γρ. είμαι καλυμμένος. Διαφορετικά και στα 2-3γρ μαζί και με κάποιο τεστ μπούστερ που προκαλεί λιπαρότητα όπως το DAA αν το πάρεις θα δεις πάλι διαφορά. Αλλά καλό είναι να αρχίζεις με 2γρ και να ανεβαίνεις σταδιακά. Γενικά κατά της λιπαρότητας του δέρματος και της ακμής είναι πάρα πολύ καλό. Αλλά το ξεκινάς πάντα πιο πριν γιατί δουλεύει περισσότερο ως προστατευτικό παρά σαν κάτι θεραπευτικό.


εγω νομιζω οτι κατι λειπει απο τη φοτο.... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## billys15

Lao κλασσικα τον guest star στη μεση!  :01. Mr. Green: 

Εν τω μεταξυ το θεμα με το DHA θα το ξεκινησω κι εγω,βρηκα 500αρι και θα το παρω.Καλυτερα να δινουμε λιγα παραπανω και να παιρνουμε καλο πραμα. :01. Smile:  Τελος τα κλασσικα fish oil!

----------


## amateur666



----------


## ArgoSixna

Πω ρε φίλε , θα τα καταφέρεις 5κιλά μπανάνα??!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

Αν δε τα καταφερεις στειλτην απο δω που την πεθυμισα  :01. Mr. Green: 

Fusion τι λεει απο γευση?Ειχα δοκιμασει banofee και μου αρεσε πολυ!Σαν τη νουτρισπορτ βεβαια δεν ειναι..

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Fusion τι λεει απο γευση?Ειχα δοκιμασει banofee και μου αρεσε πολυ!


+1 Bill. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kokolakis

και εγώ ψάχνω να βρω μιά καλή 5kg με αντικαταβολή κ όχι πολύ ακριβή....!  :01. Razz: 
αν μπορείτε στείλτε κάποιος σε e-mail ( kokos_gr@hotmail.com ) καμία ιστοσελίδα ή κάτι σχετικό.....!!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Stark

Πολυ liver ρε παιδια , λετε να κανω και γω τι δοκιμη?

----------


## spartan77

σημερινα φρεσκα κ εμενα!

----------


## Lao

> Πολυ liver ρε παιδια , λετε να κανω και γω τι δοκιμη?


Για να το παίρνουμε τόσα άτομα. κάτι καλό θα'χει.  :01. Wink:

----------


## spartan77

Λαο εκτος το λιβερ σχεδον ιδια παραγγελια καναμε  :01. Razz: 
εχω αλλα 2 250αρια uni liver ακομα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Lao

> Λαο εκτος το λιβερ σχεδον ιδια παραγγελια καναμε 
> εχω αλλα 2 250αρια uni liver ακομα


Αυτό πρόσεξα και εγώ!  :08. Toast: 

Έχω άλλη μια παραγγελία καθοδόν, με 2 μαγνήσια της Doctor's Best και... μάντεψε τι άλλο...  :01. Razz:

----------


## spartan77

> Αυτό πρόσεξα και εγώ! 
> 
> Έχω άλλη μια παραγγελία καθοδόν, με 2 μαγνήσια της Doctor's Best και... μάντεψε τι άλλο...


ή life force θα ναι ή ελευθερο? χμμμ κ αλλα λιβερακια???  :01. Mr. Green: 

εχω κ γω αλλη μια με life force το απλο oμως κ ενα μαγνησιο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 70 που τα συμπληρωματα ηταν στα σπαργανα ,ολοι οι ξενοι ΒΒ που διαβαζα επαιρναν liver.

----------


## Lao

> ή life force θα ναι ή ελευθερο? χμμμ κ αλλα λιβερακια??? 
> 
> εχω κ γω αλλη μια με life force το απλο oμως κ ενα μαγνησιο


Με προσβάλλεις... Έχω ήδη 2 Life Force, την Green και την απλή.  :01. Mr. Green: 

Uni-Liver είναι φυσικά αυτό που περιμένω...  :05. Weights: 




> Στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 70 που τα συμπληρωματα ηταν στα σπαργανα ,ολοι οι ξενοι ΒΒ που διαβαζα επαιρναν liver.


Για μένα και σήμερα θα έπρεπε να παίρνουν, δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείς...

----------


## spartan77

> Με προσβάλλεις... Έχω ήδη 2 Life Force, την Green και την απλή. 
> 
> Uni-Liver είναι φυσικά αυτό που περιμένω...


ααα! εχεις ΗΔΗ 2!!! ΟΚ  :01. Mr. Green: 

μεχρι να ξαναγεμισει το πορτογαλλικο τα 500αρια ετσι το παω κ γω 2-3 παραγγελιες απο βοτανο μ ενα λιβερ αναμεσα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Απο σήμερα και για ένα μήνα περίπου ξεκινάω αυστηρή διατροφή και προπόνηση σε γυμναστήριο (μεχρι τωρα εκανα στο σπιτι μου).
Με ''όπλα'' μου τα παρακάτω συμπληρώματα!...Ελπίζω να με βοηθήσουν.(Η instant Whey είναι στα τελειώματα :01. Razz: )

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Για μένα και σήμερα θα έπρεπε να παίρνουν, δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείς...


Οπωσδηποτε το αποξηραμενο συκωτι μονο καλο θα κανει.
Τωρα σε συγκριση με αλλα συμπληρωματα της ιδιας κατηγοριας να το πω ετσι ,εσεις τα παιδια που εχετε ασχοληθει πιο επιστημονικα ,σιγουρα θα ξερετε καλυτερα.
Εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι καποιος να εχει  βασικες γνωσεις συμπληρωματων και μονο με δοκιμη θα δει τι ανταποκρινεται καλυτερα στο δικο του σωμα .
Πχ σ εμενα παλια ενιωθα πως δουλευε πανω μου το dibeconzide το οποιο δυστηχως δεν το βρισκω τωρα.
Σορρυ για το off topic ,που ειναι το θεμα για φωτο.

----------


## sofos

> Οπωσδηποτε το αποξηραμενο συκωτι μονο καλο θα κανει.
> Τωρα σε συγκριση με αλλα συμπληρωματα της ιδιας κατηγοριας να το πω ετσι ,εσεις τα παιδια που εχετε ασχοληθει πιο επιστημονικα ,σιγουρα θα ξερετε καλυτερα.
> Εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι καποιος να εχει  βασικες γνωσεις συμπληρωματων και μονο με δοκιμη θα δει τι ανταποκρινεται καλυτερα στο δικο του σωμα .
> Πχ σ εμενα παλια ενιωθα πως δουλευε πανω μου το dibeconzide το οποιο δυστηχως δεν το βρισκω τωρα.
> Σορρυ για το off topic ,που ειναι το θεμα για φωτο.


υπαρχει ακομα στο βοτανο και σε τρομερη τιμη.....παρα πολυ φτηνο..

----------


## billys15

Δεν μπορεσα να την ανεβασω με τον manager του forum...Εδω ειναι ομως!  :01. Smile:  (το shaker το εχω αναποδα για να στραγγιζει  :01. Smile Wide:  )


tp://Uploaded

----------


## spartan77

> Δεν μπορεσα να την ανεβασω με τον manager του forum...Εδω ειναι ομως!  (το shaker το εχω αναποδα για να στραγγιζει  )
> 
> 
> tp://Uploaded


ωραιος μαν!  :03. Thumb up:  
εχουμε το ιδιο σεικερ  :01. Razz:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Βασιλη πως και παιρνεις την 100% πολυβιταμινη? Και δεν προτιμας κατι πιο εξειδικευμενο? Μηπως ειναι παραγγελια απο το φορουμ? :Ρ

Flaxseed +ala βλεπω εχουμε ιδιες επιλογες  :01. Wink:

----------


## panosralliart

χαχα.γλυκερινη ειναι.πηρα να δοκιμασω λιγο

----------


## panakos

πολυ φραουλα αδερφε μου!!!
την πινεις ευχαριστα?εγω μια φορα εχω παρει φραουλα σε πρωτεινη και ακομη δεν μπορω να την καταπιω... :01. Mr. Green: 
ειμαι φαν της σοκολατας! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## tyler_durden

Kαινουργιο φρουτο ειναι η πρωτεινη της νταιματαιζ που ποσταρες φιλε;;δωσε ινφο,που την πηρες και ποσο κοστισε.

----------


## panosralliart

μου αρεσει η φραουλα στην πρωτεινη ειδικα η whey shake.τωρα για την dymatize την πηρα 45 αλλα επειδη εληγε σε 1.5 μηνα.δεν την εχω ξαναπαρει

----------


## angus young

Αρχηγε,την κρεατινη της musclepharm την εχεις ξεκινησει??την εχω παρει κι εγω,αλλα θα την βαλω απο σεπτεμβριο...

----------


## panosralliart

ναι φιλε την εχω ξεκινησει.τωρα θα παρω και το  assault  το νιτρικο της ιδιας εταιριας γιατι το blitz του coleman δεν λεει και πολλα σε μενα τουλαχιστον.η κρεατινη μια χαρα ειναι παντως.

----------


## primordial

> Kαινουργιο φρουτο ειναι η πρωτεινη της νταιματαιζ που ποσταρες φιλε;;δωσε ινφο,που την πηρες και ποσο κοστισε.





> μου αρεσει η φραουλα στην πρωτεινη ειδικα η whey shake.*τωρα για την dymatize την πηρα 45 αλλα επειδη εληγε σε 1.5 μηνα*.δεν την εχω ξαναπαρει


Για την κλασσική Elite μου κάνει... λογικά παραγωγής μέσα 2010 θα είναι... πρέπει να είναι παλαιότερη έκδοση καθώς στις πρόσφατες έχουν αλλάξει τα εικαστικά...!!!
Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ Elite... ένα μικρό review στο αντίστοιχο thread θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα...!!!
Πάλι Φράουλα Whey Shake... :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  ???
Φιρί φιρί το πάτε να πάρω κάνα σακούλι και να το παλεύω κάνα εξάμηνο...
Αλήτες, παρασύρεται ανυποψίαστους καταναλωτές... :08. Spank:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Stark

χαχαχαχα  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

> Kαινουργιο φρουτο ειναι η πρωτεινη της νταιματαιζ που ποσταρες φιλε;;δωσε ινφο,που την πηρες και ποσο κοστισε.


ειναι η σειρα της εταιριας με στεβια για γλυκαντικο,χωρις κατι αλλο μεσα(ασπαρταμες κλπ)..
κατα τα αλλα ειναι ιδια με την κλασσικη ελιτ νομιζω..τουλαχιστον στην ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που δινει ανα σκουπ κ στο μπλεντ των πηγων της.

----------


## primordial

^^^^

Δεν είχα ιδέα....!!! 
Απλά για να απαντήσω σε αυτό που λές, έχει μικροδιαφορές από την κλασσική Elite... για παράδειγμα στην ποσότητα των υδατανθράκων, καθώς επίσης κ στην ποσότητα της πρωτεϊνης / serving...!!! Δείχνει καλύτερη, αυτή είναι η άποψή μου.

Κάνω κ μια μικρή παράθεση με τα ingredients...




> *ELITE WHEY PROTEIN:*
> Ingredients:
> 	Cross Flow Ultra Filtration Whey Protein Concentrate (providing  di-peptides, tri-peptides, oligo-peptides, and poly-peptides), Ion  Exchange Whey Protein Isolate, Whey Peptides, Natural and Artificial  Flavors, Acessulfame-potassium.


vs.




> *All Natutal Elite Whey Protein:*
> Ingredients:
>                                     Ion-exchange Whey Protein Isolates,  Cross flow ultra filtration whey protein concentrate (providing  di-peptides, tri-peptides, oligo-peptides and Poly-peptides), whey  peptides, cocoa, natural flavors, stevia. Contain Milk and soy

----------


## Mcstefan7

Η προτελευταία παραγγελία (2 μαζί βασικα απο πορτογαλλια και ΗΠΑ)


Σε λίγο και η επόμενη φωτο με την τελευταία παραγγελία  :01. Razz:

----------


## spartan77

δωσε πονο! :03. Thumb up: 

απο πορτογαλλια σου ηρθε γρηγορα?

----------


## Mcstefan7

1μερούλα έκαναν

----------


## Marios1991

μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου πμ την πηγη σου απο πορτογαλια ?

----------


## Mcstefan7

Να τα και τα άλλα!! Δεν τα βαλα μαζι γτ κάνω αναβάθμιση στ κινητό και δεν την είχα τν δεύτερη φώτο  :01. Unsure:

----------


## marvin

Φτωχα λιτα και απεριττα.. :01. Razz: .Το μεγαλο κουτι  δεξια μετα την malto, ειναι απο αλλη πρωτεινη αλλα περιεχει whey-shake(syntrax)

----------


## Stark

θυμησε μου αν μπορεις τη μαρκα αυτη της κρεατινης κατω απτο xtend  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## marvin

primordial performance μην με ρωτησεις κατι παραπανω για αυτη,ακομα δεν την ανοιξα! :01. Razz:

----------


## panakos

> primordial performance μην με ρωτησεις κατι παραπανω για αυτη,ακομα δεν την ανοιξα!


την mrm την πρωτεινη που την βρηκες??αν μπορεις σε π.μ!!

----------


## marvin

> την mrm την πρωτεινη που την βρηκες??αν μπορεις σε π.μ!!


Ηταν η πρωτη που αγορασα ,τωρα μεσα εχει whey-shake(syntrax).Δεν θυμαμαι αλλα θα το κοιταξω και θα σου στειλω!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

> Ηταν η πρωτη που αγορασα ,τωρα μεσα εχει whey-shake(syntrax).Δεν θυμαμαι αλλα θα το κοιταξω και θα σου στειλω!!


οντως παναρχαια πρωτεινη εγω θυμαμαι την επαιρνα καπου το 2005 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## panakos

> Ηταν η πρωτη που αγορασα ,τωρα μεσα εχει whey-shake(syntrax).Δεν θυμαμαι αλλα θα το κοιταξω και θα σου στειλω!!


σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!φοβερη πρωτεινη ητανε γι αυτο ελεγα μηως παιζει αν την ξαναβρουμε!!
μεχρι πριν 2 χρονια την ειχαν τα εξτρεμε! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## s0k0s

Οριστε και απο εμενα μια φωτο απο την σημερινη παραλαβη μου, 

εεε κανα δυο τρια συμπληρωματα... με λιγες μπανανουλες  :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

ρε συ..παρε κ κανα κουβα πρωτεινη..θα ξεμεινεις.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

Ανοίγεις μαγαζί..? :01. Razz:

----------


## panakos

> Οριστε και απο εμενα μια φωτο απο την σημερινη παραλαβη μου, 
> 
> εεε κανα δυο τρια συμπληρωματα... με λιγες μπανανουλες


πλακα κανεις φιλε!!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
κανα 500 να φανταστω?????

----------


## kokolakis

αποκλειστικος αντιπρόσωπος της elite στην ελλαδα....!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## s0k0s

Πολυ πεινα επεσε μαγκες αχχ, καιρος ηρθε να γεμισω το ψυγειακι  :05. Biceps:

----------


## marvin

Ο Χριστος και η μανα του παρεα!!!! :02. Shock:  s0k0s με αφησες σπιτσλες!!!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## s0k0s

Ειπα να κανω μια μικρη διαφορα στις 109σελιδες  :01. Mr. Green: 
(αληθεια, απο εδω ειναι μονο κουτια δικα μου αλλα μεταξυ μας χεχεχε)

----------


## GeoDask

> ενα χειμερινο stack....να προσθεσω/αφαιρεσω τιποτα?


Άσε μην πείς τίποτα σε κατάλαβα απο τα συμπληρώματα...τέλλλλος.

Μπόμπα είσαι.

----------


## tzouas

χαχαχα....τωρα ειμαι στον ογκο.....τελοςςςς

θα δειξει τη δουλεια θα κανουν ολα μαζι στους επομενους μηνες

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

Α,ρε tzouas! Με κατέστρεψες!
Πάν' οι παλιές καλές εποχές που δεν έλειπε τίποτα απο το "οπλοστάσιο"!
Τώρα,μετρημένα τα κουκιά!

----------


## tzouas

και εγω fivo ενα ανοιγμα εκανα τωρα για να ''γεμισω''....θα περασει αρκετος καιρος να ξαναανοιχτω τοσο πολυ για συμπληρωματα...

----------


## jimis7

Είδα ότι παρήγγηλες από bb.com.Υποθέτω δεν υπάρχει πλέον θέμα με τελωνεία κλπ κλπ?

----------


## tzouas

νομιζω υπαρχει προβλημα με τελωνειο απλα η παραγγελια μου ηταν μικρη και πιο πολυ για δοκιμη γιαυτο δεν ειχα θεμα.κοιτα απο μικροσκονες και χαπακια δεν υπαρχει θεμα νομιζω μεχρι ενα ποσο 70-80$.τωρα πρωτεινες/καρμπο και τετοια σιγουρα θα ποιαστουν αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλα σαιτ ευροπαικα που βρισκεις οτι χρειαζεσαι οποτε δεν αξιζει το ρισκο

----------


## fatals



----------


## Mikekan

Και τα δικά μου:

----------


## spartan77

μια χειμωνιατικη παραγγελια

----------


## john 88

> μια χειμωνιατικη παραγγελια


η whey αυτη ειναι καλή την εχεις ξανα δοκιμασει?

----------


## spartan77

αυτην αγοραζω απο πριν το καλοκαιρι ..και θα συνεχισω να προτιμω απο δω και περα

την 5κιλη παιρνω συνηθως αλλα επειδη εχω ακομα γυρω στα 3 κιλα ...αυτη η παραγγελια ειναι 2.5 κιλα αγευστη και 2.5 κιλα σοκολατα...


ριξε μια ματια στο λινκ να δεις λεπτομερειες  :03. Thumb up: 

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...in-(Myprotein)

----------


## SOSTARAS

λοιπον αολα αυτα σε εναν μηνα να δουμε τι παραπανω θα κανω !!!

----------


## panakos

φορτωμενος εισαι φιλε!!!ωραιος!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gspyropo

> λοιπον αολα αυτα σε εναν μηνα να δουμε τι παραπανω θα κανω !!!


απο που εγινε η παραγγελια???η nitrotech ti leei???

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

το αστερι της φωτογραφιας ειναι η IsoGold :03. Clap:

----------


## aqua_bill

> Η τελευταία παραγγελία μου που παρέλαβα χθες. Όλα απαραίτητα για την προετοιμασία μου!
> Επικρατούν τα προϊόντα xcore καθώς τα θεωρώ αξιόπιστα και οικονομικά, αλλά και ιδανικά για αυτή τη περίοδο.



τι πρωτόκολλο λήψης ακολουθείς?

----------


## Mcstefan7

Τα καλούδια μου  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Καλοφαγωτα και μακαρι να πιασουν τοπο τα λεφτα σου..σχετικα με το TF2,Activate Xtreme,Triazole.

----------


## ArgoSixna

αχ και να ηταν γεματα τι καλα θα περνουσα!!

----------


## AlexakisKon

> αχ και να ηταν γεματα τι καλα θα περνουσα!!


χαχαχαχα στην αρχη ειδα την φωτο και εμεινα :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
μετα διαβασα οτι ειναι αδεια  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## liveris



----------


## ArgoSixna

Ψαγμενο σε βλεπω , ωραια πραγματακια εχεις ! Ενα και ενα ειναι  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## liveris

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mcstefan7

> Καλοφαγωτα και μακαρι να πιασουν τοπο τα λεφτα σου..σχετικα με το TF2,Activate Xtreme,Triazole.


Με το TF έμεινα ικανοποιημένος..Ειδικά για γράμμωση θα είναι φοβερό..Το Activate Extreme δεν παίζει να το πάρω ξανά...Πιο πολλα τα κακα του παρα αυτό π είδα (κυριος αύξηση της πείνας (για πολυ πείνα ομως)) και πιο πολύ δύναμη (βέβαια σε αυτό βοήθησαν και το κραζε και οι αυξημένες θερμίδες (λόγω πείνας))

----------


## NASSER

> τι πρωτόκολλο λήψης ακολουθείς?


Τι εννοείς?? Δεν υπάρχει πρωτόκολλο... υπάρχουν ανάγκες...  :01. Smile:

----------


## Fataoulas

> Από θέμα γεύσης αναφέρεσαι ή και σε διαλυτότητα?


Για τη γευση εννοω  :01. Wink:  Δε λεω οτι δε πινοταν, αλλα κατι δε μου αρεσε....  :01. Sad: 

Εκανα το εξης. Ειχα isolate cookies&cream(90%), πηρα τη σοκολατα της ιδιας εταιριας (65%) και τα εκανα ενα ωραιο παντρεμα με τελικο αποτελεσμα μια πολυ ωραια γευση  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aqua_bill

> Τι εννοείς?? Δεν υπάρχει πρωτόκολλο... υπάρχουν ανάγκες...


πως χρησιμοποιείς τα αμινο και πως την πρωτεΐνη και ποτε. Προφανως αμεσως μετα την προπονηση hydro και 5 γρ αμινο μαζι με κρεατινη?

----------


## vaggan

> Για τη γευση εννοω  Δε λεω οτι δε πινοταν, αλλα κατι δε μου αρεσε.... 
> 
> Εκανα το εξης. Ειχα isolate cookies&cream(90%), πηρα τη σοκολατα της ιδιας εταιριας (65%) και τα εκανα ενα ωραιο παντρεμα με τελικο αποτελεσμα μια πολυ ωραια γευση


κορυφαια γευση αλλα αφριζει αρκετα αυτο ομως δεν με ενοχλει ιδιαιτερα

----------


## giorgos th.

Μονο τα απαραιτητα....

----------


## Metalhead|T|

> Η τελευταία παραγγελία μου που παρέλαβα χθες. Όλα απαραίτητα για την προετοιμασία μου!
> Επικρατούν τα προϊόντα xcore καθώς τα θεωρώ αξιόπιστα και οικονομικά, αλλά και ιδανικά για αυτή τη περίοδο.


την κρεατίνη την δοκίμασα και εμεινα ευχαριστημένος...αλλα ειδα οτι ο Πορτογάλος ανέβασε τις τιμες στα προιόντα(τουλαχιστον στην κρεατινη κατα 1-2 ευρω σε σχέση με πρίν)πραγμα το οποίο με ενόχλησε λίγο..παραυτα θεωρώ οτι τα προιοντα της xcore ειναι value for money  :01. Mr. Green:  καλοφάγωτα λοιπον ! :02. Welcome:

----------


## tsoumi7

Και μένα η μάνα μ περνει για αυτό ρωτησα

----------


## spartan77

> Φίλε μ η neurobion τ λέει? ποτέ την περνεις;







> παιρνει και η μανα μου neurobion αλλα δεν ειχα μπει στον κόπο να ασχοληθώ καθολου...τώρα που το ειδα και εγω..θα ηθελα να μας απαντησεις αυτο που ρώτησε ο φίλος απο πανω(αν και λιγο οφτοπικ)...



παιρνω καποιες φορες neurobion ...οταν μου τελειωνουν απο το βοτανο τα b-complex ...και μεχρι να ξαναανεωσω....

----------


## Feygatos...

Και εδώ η δικιά μου τελευταία παραγγελία οπου ήρθε αυτή τη βδομάδα, το μονο που πήρα και λείπει απτη φώτο είναι 2 πολυβιταμίνες orange triad (controlled labs).

----------


## Greek Gladiator

Φιλε το μπουκαλακι δεξια που ειναι γυρισμενο τι ειναι?

----------


## Greek Gladiator

Η πρωτεινη Ν.Τ ειναι αργης απποροφησης ετσι δεν ειναι? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Feygatos...

> Φιλε το μπουκαλακι δεξια που ειναι γυρισμενο τι ειναι?


Είναι GH SURGE αργινίνη, λυσίνη, ορνιθίνη, τοχω καιρό βασικά αλλά ποτέ δεν το πήρα.




> Η πρωτεινη Ν.Τ ειναι αργης απποροφησης ετσι δεν ειναι?


Ναι είναι αργής της Compress expand Night Time protein, γεύση βανίλια μην τη πάρετε ποτέ. Ταχα πάρει δεκέμβρη στο 1/3 της τιμής μερικές συσκευασίες μιας κ λήγαν (κάπου τώρα λήγουν) αλλά οτι χειρότερο έχω δοκιμάσω και εγώ και φίλοι μου, αλλά το πίνω μονο κ μόνο για να μην πάει χαμένο.

----------


## spartan77

ηρθαν και οι αγευστες :03. Thumb up: 
καλα τα flavordrops....τελεια λεμε! πηρα 2 γευσεις (βανιλια-μπανανα) και δοκιμασα σημερα με πρωτεινη κ εριξα λιγο μπανανα.... πολυ ωραια γευση!!!
αφου ηθελα να ριξω και στο φακορυζο που εφαγα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

γ*μω τις πατέντες φαίνεται!!!! ποσο ειχε περιπου αν επιτρέπεται και ποσα drops βγάζει?

----------


## spartan77

γραφει οτι βγαζει το λιγοτερο 100 δοσεις ....και απο τιμη αρκετα οικονομικο θα ελεγα...ουτε ενα ταληρο καλα καλα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Feygatos...

> γραφει οτι βγαζει το λιγοτερο 100 δοσεις ....και απο τιμη αρκετα οικονομικο θα ελεγα...ουτε ενα ταληρο καλα καλα


Μια περίεργη ερώτηση και χαζή να κάνω, άμα ετοιμάζεις το σέικερ στη προπόνηση από το σπίτι, τη γεύση τη βάζεις στο τζιμ μαζί με το νερό ε? Δεν την έχεις ρίξει ήδη μέσα?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## spartan77

ακριβως..την γευση την προσθετω στο gym μαζι με το νερο εκεινη την ωρα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## BaneVenom



----------


## Mikekan

Σου φόρτωσαν και σένα αυτή τη βιταμίνη?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## BaneVenom

Ναι. Εψαχνα για πολυβιταμινη και μου προτειναν αυτη.
Σε λιγο τελειωνει το κουτακι και δεν με βλεπω να την ξαναπερνω

----------


## No Fear

Kαι εγω ετσι κανω εδω και κανενα χρονο με την αγευστη,εχω παρει τις σταγονες και βολευομαι αν θελω να προσθεσω γευση.Στο μεταπροπονητικο,την πινω ομως σκετη.

----------


## ArgoSixna

To monster amino ειναι τοσο καλο οσο λενε??? εντυπωσεις?

----------


## sobral

ωραίος liveris! Μ' αρέσουν όλα καλές επιλογές έκανες. (μόνο της usp labs τα θεωρώ αχρείαστα αφού έχεις κ τα monster amino)

----------


## spartan77

καλοφαγωτα μαν  :03. Thumb up:  αυτο το hyper (bsn) πολυ το βλεπω/ακουω θα το δοκιμασω .... οπως και τα modern bcaa αλλα σε σκονη

----------


## liveris

> To monster amino ειναι τοσο καλο οσο λενε??? εντυπωσεις?


δεν το δοκιμασα ακομα.. :01. Wink: 




> ωραίος liveris! Μ' αρέσουν όλα καλές επιλογές έκανες. (μόνο της usp labs τα θεωρώ αχρείαστα αφού έχεις κ τα monster amino)


 :01. Mr. Green:  δεν θα τα στακαρω μαζι απλα επειδη στον πορτογαλο  την μια βρισκεις την αλλη δεν βρισκεις πηρα να εχω αποθεμα.. :01. Mr. Green: 




> καλοφαγωτα μαν  αυτο το hyper (bsn) πολυ το βλεπω/ακουω θα το δοκιμασω .... οπως και τα modern bcaa αλλα σε σκονη


σειρα το hyper οπως εχω ξαναγραψει ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω παρει σε πρε για αυτα που θελω..κ επισης η σχεση αποδοσης τιμης ειναι εξαιρετικη .. :03. Thumb up: 
 τα modern τα πηρα χαπια γιατι εχω ψιλοβαρεθει συνεχεια σεικερ σκονες αλχημειες .. :01. Razz:

----------


## Mikekan

Νατο πάλι το BSN!

Καλοφάγωτα!

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

MΕΤΑ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ 

ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΗΜΕΡΑΣ

----------


## stef25

> Φίλε just chris  όχι από μένα συγκεκριμένα.. αλλά από οποιοδήποτε ελληνικό μαγαζί.
>  Στηρίξτε τα ελληνικά καταστήματα.... Στηρίξετε τον εαυτό σας...
> 
>  Αν ήμουν λίγο απότομος στο προηγούμενο μου ποστ ζητάω συγγνώμη αλλά πραγματικά ένιωσα λύπη για την προσπάθεια που κάνω εγώ καθώς και άλλα ελληνικά μαγαζιά.


Επαναλαμβάνω την ερώτησή μου και αυτή τη φορά ευθέως στον 200sx - ιδιοκτήτη του ελληνικού αυτού site.
Εδώ http://www.optimumnutrition.com/retailers.php - στο επίσημο site της optimum μας πληροφορεί ότι αποκλειστικό κατάστημα λιανικής πώλησης- retailer της ON είναι τα xtreme για την Ελλάδα.....
Μη έχοντας κανένα όφελος να αγοράζω έστω και λίγα ευρώ παραπάνω από τα xtreme την πρωτείνη μου και όχι από εσένα, θέλω να μου λύσεις την απορία πως μπορώ να βεβαιωθώ ότι η συγκεκριμένη μάρκα πρωτείνης που πουλάς δεν είναι απομίμηση......
Πάντα φιλικά ρωτάω!

----------


## 200sx

Το ότι είναι αποκλειστικός αντιπρόσωπος ΟΝ τα xtr σημαίνει ότι η ΟΝ πουλάει ΜΟΝΟ σε αυτόν στην Ελλάδα.
Η ΟΝ Ευρώπης βρίσκεται στην Αγγλία συγκεκριμένα και δεν της επιτρέπεται να μου πουλάει σε εμένα ΟΝ.

Αλλά η ΟΝ δεν πουλάει μόνο στα xtr. Εχει αντιπροσωπο Ιταλίας, Γερμανίας, Ολλανδίας και πάει λέγοντας.
Όλοι αυτοί δεν έχουν καμία υποχρέωση στα xtr να ΜΗΝ πουλάνε σε μένα.
Οπότε αγοράζω από αυτούς. 

Βάση νόμου δεν υπάρχουν οι έννοιες αποκλειστικός αντιπρόσωπος κτλ κτλ.
Απλά η ΟΝ έχει συμφωνία με λίγα λόγια να πουλάει μόνο στα xtr και σε κανέναν άλλον στην Ελλάδα.

Κρούσματα από μαιμού ΟΝ έχουν ακούστει για Βουλγαρία.


Επίσης να σας πω οτι οι ΟΝ Whey Gold Standar Ευρώπης (Αγγλία)  έχουν το ολόγραμμα γνησιότητας.
Οι αμερικάνικες δεν έχουν και φυσικά δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι μαιμού όσες δεν έχουν.
Οι δικές μου είναι Ευρώπης άρα έχουν ολογραμμα.

----------


## totis

> Το ότι είναι αποκλειστικός αντιπρόσωπος ΟΝ τα xtr σημαίνει ότι η ΟΝ πουλάει ΜΟΝΟ σε αυτόν στην Ελλάδα.
> Η ΟΝ Ευρώπης βρίσκεται στην Αγγλία συγκεκριμένα και δεν της επιτρέπεται να μου πουλάει σε εμένα ΟΝ.
> 
> Αλλά η ΟΝ δεν πουλάει μόνο στα xtr. Εχει αντιπροσωπο Ιταλίας, Γερμανίας, Ολλανδίας και πάει λέγοντας.
> Όλοι αυτοί δεν έχουν καμία υποχρέωση στα xtr να ΜΗΝ πουλάνε σε μένα.
> Οπότε αγοράζω από αυτούς. 
> 
> Βάση νόμου δεν υπάρχουν οι έννοιες αποκλειστικός αντιπρόσωπος κτλ κτλ.
> Απλά η ΟΝ έχει συμφωνία με λίγα λόγια να πουλάει μόνο στα xtr και σε κανέναν άλλον στην Ελλάδα.
> ...


Ετσι ακριβως ειναι....και να πουμε και για την ιστορια επειδη πηγαινα ενα διαστημα αρκετα συχνα αμερικη και την ειχα αγορασει πολλες φορες και απο εκει την εμαθα και την πρωτοπηρα την gold standard,οταν αναγκαστηκα αργοτερα και την πηρα απο Ελλαδα που εχει την ευρωπαικη μου κακοφανηκε...ΕΧΕΙ αρκετη διαφορα σε γευση οπως και η συσκευασια που ειναι λιγο πιο μεγαλη η αμερικανικη......... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Mikekan

Εχει τρελή διαφορά στη γεύση από Αμερική. Ένα παράδειγμα, η extreme milk chocolate στην Αμερική είναι σαν Milko στη κυριολεξία ενώ εδώ είναι τελείως νερουλή!

----------


## Chaz

Φρέσκα (εκτός της stacker). Το κουνέλι ήταν δώρο με τα συμπληρώματα.

----------


## Mikekan

Kαλοφάγωτα! Review απο Game day οταν μπορέσεις!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

> Φρέσκα (εκτός της stacker). Το κουνέλι ήταν δώρο με τα συμπληρώματα.


καντο στιφαδο

----------


## Chaz

> Kαλοφάγωτα! Review απο Game day οταν μπορέσεις!


Απόψε κιόλας.





> καντο στιφαδο


Το παιδί μου στιφάδο??

 :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Πληρωνετε 30-40 ευρω τον μηνα.. 30/30μερες = 1ευρω την μερα. Μια σοκολατα = 1ευρω.. Αν πας 3-4 φορες την βδομαδα , χανεις 3-4μερες αρα 3-4 ευρω την βδομαδα Χ 4 βδομαδες= 12-16ευρω τον μηνα

  Δεν θα δωσω αλλο παραδειγμα γιατι ηδη τα 12-16 ευρω ειναι αρκετα για να καλυψω τις σκεψεις μου..

  Στ αληθεια θα σας σωσει η επιπλεον σοκολατα του πορτογάλου? Μια σοκολατα που περιεχει 20γρ πρωτεινη 40υδ 10λιπ??

  Το δωρο δεν συμβολιζει την αξια , συμβολιζει κατι περισοτερο στην σχεση πελατη-πωλητη.. ποτε δεν ζητησα δωρο , αλλα μια σοκολατα ακομη και αν κανω 200ευρω παραγγελια ειναι θετικο για εμενα.. παιρνω απο τα xtr 100 ευρω και ποτε δεν μου βαζει ουτε μια σοκολατα.. δεν ξαναγορασα απο αυτους παρολο που τους προτινω μερικες φορες οταν εχουνε εκπτωση ή καλη τιμη , τελος. 
  Παιρνω απο τον Ηρακλη και τον Χάρη(ελπιζω να μην κανω λαθος στο ονομα τοσο καιρο 200sx  :01. Razz: ).. και μου βαζουν απο σοκολατες εως κουτια πρωτεινης +εκπτωση 5% .. Δηλαδη ειμαι στα 240 , προσθετω 6 σοκολάτες , πετυχαινω εκπτωση 5% , μου βγαινουν δωρεαν οι σοκολατες , μου στελνουν δωρο την πρωτεινη.. τι αλλο να ζητησω?? 

Τι κέρδος έχω απο τον έλληνα? 27.5 πρωτεινη+6σοκολατες+5% εκπτωση.. κανω καπου λάθος?? 

  Σε προκαλω να μου βγάλεις με απλα μαθηματικα οπως εκανα και εγω τι κερδος έχεις απο τον πορτογαλο που τοσο υποστηριζεις

----------


## leftis

Κάποιες σημερινές παραλάβες (magnesium, k2, uniliver, d3 δώρο)

----------


## Feygatos...

Ωραίος leftis, για πες μου τη γνώμη σου για το glycergrow, prework το χρησιμοποιείς? Έχω βάλει αρκετά προιόντα της controlled labs στο μάτι, και δεν έχω δοκιμάσει κάτι άλλο εκτός από orange triad.

----------


## leftis

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άλλη χρήση πέρα απο prewo για το συγκεκριμένο.
Τρομερά πρηξιματα, αλλα θέλει και αρκετό όγκο προπόνησης, που σημαίνει ότι το παίρνω μόνο τις μέρες που θα κανω high reps, drop sets κλπ.
Επίσης δούλευει τρομερά, αλλα θέλει πολύ νερό. Το έχω δοκιμάσει στα 3 σκούπ με 700μλ νερό και στα 3 σκούπ με 1.5 λίτρο νερό. Με το 1,5 λίτρο ήταν πολύ ανώτερο.

----------


## Flintz

> Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άλλη χρήση πέρα απο prewo για το συγκεκριμένο.
> Τρομερά πρηξιματα, αλλα θέλει και αρκετό όγκο προπόνησης, που σημαίνει ότι το παίρνω μόνο τις μέρες που θα κανω high reps, drop sets κλπ.
> Επίσης δούλευει τρομερά, αλλα θέλει πολύ νερό. Το έχω δοκιμάσει στα 3 σκούπ με 700μλ νερό και στα 3 σκούπ με 1.5 λίτρο νερό. Με το 1,5 λίτρο ήταν πολύ ανώτερο.


τον κισσο γιατι τον περνεις ακριβως? που βοηθα? εψαξα και βρικα οτι βοηθα σαν ισχηρο αντιοξυδοτικο!

----------


## Flintz

αυτα τα λιγα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  btw, το presurge/beta alanine (το κοκκινο συμπληρωμα πανω απ το presurge) δεν τα περνω πλεων,εχουν τελειωσει απλα τα κραταω για ενθημιο  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## leftis

> τον κισσο γιατι τον περνεις ακριβως? που βοηθα? εψαξα και βρικα οτι βοηθα σαν ισχηρο αντιοξυδοτικο!



Για τις αρθρώσεις. Οταν παίζω low rep προγράμματα, το παίρνω για ενίσχυση αρθρωσεων (βέβαια έκανα την βλακεία και δεν το πολυεψαξα πριν τα πάρω και αγόρασα προϊόν με "λάθος" περιεκτικότητα κισσου. Ναι μεν δουλεύει, αλλα όχι τόσο καλα όσο η σωστή περιεκτικότητα κισσου)

----------


## Flintz

> Για τις αρθρώσεις. Οταν παίζω low rep προγράμματα, το παίρνω για ενίσχυση αρθρωσεων (βέβαια έκανα την βλακεία και δεν το πολυεψαξα πριν τα πάρω και αγόρασα προϊόν με "λάθος" περιεκτικότητα κισσου. Ναι μεν δουλεύει, αλλα όχι τόσο καλα όσο η σωστή περιεκτικότητα κισσου)


χμ καλη φαση! θεωρεις οτι ειναι "must" αν καποιος παιζει low repς για καποιο διαστημα?

----------


## Feygatos...

> Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άλλη χρήση πέρα απο prewo για το συγκεκριμένο.
> Τρομερά πρηξιματα, αλλα θέλει και αρκετό όγκο προπόνησης, που σημαίνει ότι το παίρνω μόνο τις μέρες που θα κανω high reps, drop sets κλπ.
> Επίσης δούλευει τρομερά, αλλα θέλει πολύ νερό. Το έχω δοκιμάσει στα 3 σκούπ με 700μλ νερό και στα 3 σκούπ με 1.5 λίτρο νερό. Με το 1,5 λίτρο ήταν πολύ ανώτερο.


Διάβασα πολύ καλά σχόλιο, μπορεί να συνδυαστεί με κρεατίνη? Απότι κατάλαβα είναι παρόμοιο της γλυκερίνης και δεν υπάρχει θέμα.

----------


## leftis

> χμ καλη φαση! θεωρεις οτι ειναι "must" αν καποιος παιζει low repς για καποιο διαστημα?


Οχι δεν ειναι must. Εγώ δεν είμαι φτιαγμενος για low reps, ενώ ειναι κάποιοι με τρομερά ανθεκτικους  τενοντες, αρθρώσεις και σκελετικη κατασκευή γοριλλα  :01. Razz:  . Αν αισθάνεσαι ενοχλήσεις ενίοτε, καλο θα ήταν να επενδύσεις σε κάποιο συμπληρωμα τέτοιου είδους.




> Διάβασα πολύ καλά σχόλιο, μπορεί να συνδυαστεί με κρεατίνη? Απότι κατάλαβα είναι παρόμοιο της γλυκερίνης και δεν υπάρχει θέμα.



Ναι, και εγω το συνδυαζω με κρεατινη. Πολλοί ισχυρίζονται ότι αυξάνει τα αποτελέσματα της κρεατινης (και γενικά οποιασδήποτε ουσίας) εφόσον τραβάει νερά μέσα στα μυικα κύτταρα.

----------


## Feygatos...

Εδώ η τελευταία παραγγελία που χα κάνει, nutri ήταν η τελευταία φορά που παράγγειλα μια και άλλαξε πηγές πρωτείνης και ποσοστό, από 90 το πήγε 70, το χα αναφέρει και στο ανάλογο θέμα.

----------


## Steloukos

Ειπα και γω να βαλω μια φωτογραφια με τα συμπληρωματα μου.Δεν τα χρησιμοποιω ολα αυτην την περιοδο.Και καποια δεν τα χρησιμοποιω καθε μερα.

----------


## andreasaxo



----------


## Nikosportara

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Nikosportara

βιταλ λεει εκει???

----------


## andreasaxo

> βιταλ λεει εκει???


Ειναι η τσαμπα πολυβιταμινες που μου δινει η Φαρμακοποιος  :01. Razz: 
6 κουτια

----------


## andreasaxo

> Ειναι πολυ καλυτερα αφου μπορεις να καλυπτεις την πρωτεινη σου απο το φαγητο δεν υπαρχει συγκριση.Και εγω δεν βασιζομαι σε συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης μια φορα την ημερα μονο περνω,ακριβως μετα το γυμναστηριο,μετα πλακωνομαι στο φαγητο......Τα αποτελεσματα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα ετσι......


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jam

αντρεα απο γευση τι λεν τα μοντερν? (εαν τα δοκιμασες ξεχωριστα) παιρνω το καρπουζι και σκεφτομαι να κανω αλλαγη γιαυτο ρωταω !

----------


## andreasaxo

> αντρεα απο γευση τι λεν τα μοντερν? (εαν τα δοκιμασες ξεχωριστα) παιρνω το καρπουζι και σκεφτομαι να κανω αλλαγη γιαυτο ρωταω !


Μολις το αρχίσω θα σ'ενημερώσω  :01. Smile:

----------


## Nikosportara

ανδρεαα πολυ ωραια τα ζιμπραγκαλα .!το στορμ θα το δοκιμασω οτι κε να λενε .. ακομα κε οτι γινεσε hulk :]

----------


## andreasaxo

> ανδρεαα πολυ ωραια τα ζιμπραγκαλα .!το στορμ θα το δοκιμασω οτι κε να λενε .. ακομα κε οτι γινεσε hulk :]


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαα  :01. Wink:

----------


## totis

> ανδρεαα πολυ ωραια τα ζιμπραγκαλα .!το στορμ θα το δοκιμασω οτι κε να λενε .. ακομα κε οτι γινεσε hulk :]


Mας τυφλωσες φιλε Nikosportara,το (και) με Ε,ειπαμε ανθρωποι ειμαστε κανουμε τα λαθακια μας αλλα αυτο παραπαει..... :08. Toast:

----------


## liveris

πηρα κατι πραγματακια κ γω μιας κ ειχε εκπτωσεις ο πορτογαλος..την καζεινη την ξαναπηρα γιατι μαρεσε η γευση κ η υφη της..

----------


## totis

> πηρα κατι πραγματακια κ γω μιας κ ειχε εκπτωσεις ο πορτογαλος..την καζεινη την ξαναπηρα γιατι μαρεσε η γευση κ η υφη της..


Καλοφαγωτα,καλες επιλογες εκανες..... :03. Thumb up:  Σε τι γευσεις εναι οι πρωτεινες???

----------


## Valantis100

η ιρον γει σε βανιλια μετα απο 2 εβδοαμδες δεν την μπορουσα :01. Smile:  αλλα ολα ειναι μπομπα μπραβο

----------


## totis

> η ιρον γει σε βανιλια μετα απο 2 εβδοαμδες δεν την μπορουσα αλλα ολα ειναι μπομπα μπραβο


Ειναι καθαρα θεμα γουστου η γευση,,,,Παντως η συγκεκριμενη εχει πολυ καλες κριτικες στο bodybuilding.com το αμερικανικο,ο κοσμος που εχει ψηφισει εχει δωσει  στην βανιλια 8.9/10 και στην σοκολατα 9,3/10.......Οποτε τα εχει παει αρκετα καλα σε θεμα γευσης.....

----------


## liveris

> Καλοφαγωτα,καλες επιλογες εκανες..... Σε τι γευσεις εναι οι πρωτεινες???


 τνκς..! σοκολατες ειναι...κ η καζεινη βελγικη σοκολατα..

----------


## Nikosportara

φιλε εχω συνηθισει με ταα γκρεεκλις αμα θες ελα μια κοντριτσα για την ορθογραφια...... κοιτα τα λαθη σου και ασε τους αλλους ,εδω αξιολογουμε συμπληρωματα και οχι ορθογραφια ..

----------


## andreas x

Καλησπερα κ χρονια πολλα σε ολους,θελω να μου πειτε αν εχει αγοραση καποιος προιοντα απο το ******* κ την γνωμη σας για τα προιοντα τους

****Δεν μπορουν να γινουν αναφορες σε καταστηματα  πλην των χορηγων.Μοds Team ****

----------


## andreas x

ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΟΥ

----------


## pepito



----------


## sobral

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  soreos!!  :01. Mr. Green:  ποιότητα κ γενναίες ποσότητες ο Jim στα συμπληρώματά του. Περιμένω τα reviews σου. Από το γνωστό σάιτ της Αμερικής τα έφερες? εκεί νομίζω τα έχει μόνο προς το παρόν.

----------


## spartan77

> σημερινη παραλαβη..



γεια σου ρε Stoppani :02. Welcome: 
ωραια πραγματακια βγαζει αυτος
 καλοφαγωτα μαν

----------


## liveris

> soreos!!  ποιότητα κ γενναίες ποσότητες ο Jim στα συμπληρώματά του. Περιμένω τα reviews σου. Από το γνωστό σάιτ της Αμερικής τα έφερες? εκεί νομίζω τα έχει μόνο προς το παρόν.


ναι απο κει.. :03. Thumb up:  ετσι λεω να πορευομαι απο δω κ περα ..




> γεια σου ρε Stoppani
> ωραια πραγματακια βγαζει αυτος
>  καλοφαγωτα μαν


τηνκς σειρα..τα περιμενα πως κ πως .. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## primordial

Τα χαλβαδιαζω καιρό τώρα αλλά κάθε φορά που προχωράω με την παραγγελία λίγο πριν την ολοκληρώσω βλέπω το κόστος των μεταφορικών κ αισθάνομαι κάπως.... Αισθάνομαι ότι ειναι κοντά η μέρα που θα ξεπεράσω τα κόμπλεξ....... Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

Καλοφαγωτα man....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Τι παίζει ρε παίδες με αυτή τη jym? Πρώτη φορά την βλέπω. Από αμερική έρχονται;; Έχει περιορισμό σε κιλά το δέμα και πόσα τα έξοδα αποστολής;; Αν δεν κάνει να αναφέρετε στείλτε μου αν μπορείτε ένα pm,με ενδιαφέρει μια ποιοτική εναλλακτική από mp.

----------


## liveris

> Τα χαλβαδιαζω καιρό τώρα αλλά κάθε φορά που προχωράω με την παραγγελία λίγο πριν την ολοκληρώσω βλέπω το κόστος των μεταφορικών κ αισθάνομαι κάπως.... Αισθάνομαι ότι ειναι κοντά η μέρα που θα ξεπεράσω τα κόμπλεξ....... Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ
> 
> Καλοφαγωτα man....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


χεχε  κ γω καπως ετσι ημουν το σκεφτομουν καιρο...

αν θελεις να σε βοηθησω να ξεπερασεις καπως το κομπλεξ θα σου πω οτι στο φιναλε αν τα παρεις ολα αυτα ξεχωριστα κιτρουλινες αλανινες bcaa κτλ 
  δεν εχει κ μεγαλη διαφορα .. :01. Wink:

----------


## mazas



----------


## zisis.z

> 


mazas ξεχασες να γραψεις τι βλεπουμε,αυτη ειναι η πρωτεινη η prozis η αγευστη? η combat powder σε τι γευση την πηρες και αυτο το μπουκαλακι ειναι το  σιρόπι για γευση που βαζουμε σε ροφήματα,γλυκά,γιαουρτι και παγωτα?

----------


## mazas

Γκαβος εισαι ρε τοτις, δε βλεπεις  :01. Razz:    η combat powder ειναι γευση cookies  (απολαυστικη  γευση)  του πορτογαλλου ειναι η καινουρια που εβγαλε  η prime με κρεατινη, το σιροπι ειναι γευση blueberry

----------


## mazas

Το super pump ειναι με γευση φραουλα ακτινιδιο   και ξεχασα να πω πως η  prime ειναι αγευστη

----------


## zisis.z

> Το super pump ειναι με γευση φραουλα ακτινιδιο   και ξεχασα να πω πως η  prime ειναι αγευστη


Λεφτα να υπαρχουν και να μπορουμε να ψωνιζουμε ανετα....Μια χαρα ολα,καλοφαγωτα. :01. Wink:

----------


## andreas x

πες τς μου κ εμενα βρε παιδια απο πιο σιτε τα περνεται αυτα τα προιοντα ενδιαφερομαι

----------


## KARAOLANIS



----------


## sl8

> πες τς μου κ εμενα βρε παιδια απο πιο σιτε τα περνεται αυτα τα προιοντα ενδιαφερομαι


Εγώ προσωπικά βιταμίνες και μέταλλα βρίσκω σε τιμές πολλές φορές λιγότερο κι απτο μισό σε σύγκριση με Ελλάδα στο amazon Αγγλίας. Θέλει όμως ψάξιμο να βρεις τον αντίστοιχο seller. Π.χ. Ωμεγα 3 της now foods αν στην Ελλάδα τα 90 softgels κοστίζουν ** ευρώ στο amazon τα έχω βρει ** ευρώ τη συσκευασία των 180 softgels. Ελλάδα=ξεφτίλα δηλαδή.

----------


## sobral

Σου κάλυψα εγώ τις τιμές που έγραψες. Είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ να μην αναφέρονται τιμές, γιατί τη δεδομένη στιγμή να κάνουν τόσο κ μία άλλη φορά αργότερα να είναι διαφορετικές. Οπότε καλύτερα να μην υπάρχουν. Σόρρυ φίλε.  :08. Toast:

----------


## zisis.z

Hρθε επιτελους η νεα μου παραγγελια της the protein works η νεα πρωτεινη της 80SF+  Σε γευση chocolate silk η αλλη πρωτεινη ειναι της myprotein ειναι αυτη που χρησιμοποιω τωρα (ειναι η αγευστη) ειναι στα τελειωματα της,ανυπομονώ να ξεκινησω την καινουργια δεν θα ξαναπροτιμησω αγευστη ενω ητανε μια χαρα και ημουνα γενικα ευχαριστημενος μετα απο λιγο καιρο σε κουραζει και θες να εχει γευση,εξαλου δεν υπαρχει και λογος να ξαναπαρω αγευστη απο την στιγμη που υπαρχουν πρωτεινες χωρις τεχνιτα αρωματα και χρωματα και διαφορα αλλα περιεργα προσθετα....και αυτος ειναι ο λογος που προτιμησα την νεα μου πρωτεινη την 80SF+ της the protein works η οποια ειναι απαλαγμενη απο ολα αυτα τα προσθετα αλλα εχει και γευση.....Και για τους φαν της εν λογο πρωτεινης να ενημερωσω οτι πλεον ειναι απαλαγμενη τελειως απο χοληστερινη.......... :01. Wink: Μολις την δοκιμασω θα γραψω την αποψη μου στο τοπικ της :01. Smile:

----------


## Fataoulas

Ηρθε και για μενα ο Αι Βασιλης. Και μου λεγανε οτι δεν υπαρχει....    :01. Razz:

----------


## Αλεξανδρος Κυπρος

απλα..

----------


## panakos

παιδες συγνωμη γι ατο οφ τοπικ που το ρωταω εδω αλαλ απο myportein ερχεται με αντικαταβολη??

----------


## kazos_GR

> παιδες συγνωμη γι ατο οφ τοπικ που το ρωταω εδω αλαλ απο myportein ερχεται με αντικαταβολη??


οχι!

----------


## ArgoSixna

Πανο , σε κανα διμηνο θα ξαναβαλουμε παραγγελια εμεις . Αν θελεις να σου στειλω μνμ να γλιτωσεις και εσυ τα μεταφορικα.

----------


## panakos

> Πανο , σε κανα διμηνο θα ξαναβαλουμε παραγγελια εμεις . Αν θελεις να σου στειλω μνμ να γλιτωσεις και εσυ τα μεταφορικα.


ΝΑΙ παντελή αν μπροετε πείτε και μένα να σας δώσω τα χρήματα

----------


## sobral

αγοράζεις από Ρωσία, Ουκρανία κτλ? Ρωτάω γιατί η micronized creatine της nutrabolics δεν υπάρχει Ευρώπη και υπάρχει σε επιλεγμένες χώρες όπως αυτές που αναγράφω κ γενικά ανατολικά κυκλοφορεί. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Αλεξανδρος Κυπρος

οχι απο καταστημα συμπληρωματων εδω στην κυπρο

----------


## Αλεξανδρος Κυπρος

σημερινη

----------


## Hulk_in_Progress

ήρθε ο αγιος βασίλης και για μένα  :01. Smile Wide:   :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:  
Ολα της reflex - ολα απο το e-shop του site  :01. Smile Wide:   :05. Weights:

----------


## andreas x

ποσες μερες κανει να ερθει παραγελεια απο my protein? κ πως πληρονουμε?

----------


## Fataoulas

^^
paypal, visa, πιστωτικη καρτα γενικα.

Συνηθως 10 μερες. Εχουν και tracking στις παραγγελιες  :01. Wink:

----------


## Αλεξανδρος Κυπρος



----------


## Billys51

Αν και δν νομιζω να κανει τιποτα απο αυτα που υποσχεται παρολα αυτα ασε ενα review στο θεμα του να δουμε τι παιζει αν θες :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Feth

Ιων τα μπουκαλάκια με την πράσινη ετικέτα, αν βλεπω καλα το 1 γραφει omega 3 από myprotein είναι ? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Ότι έχω και δεν έχω,όλα είναι από mp. Στα κουτιά μέσα επίσης έχω διαφορετικές πρωτεΐνες πάλι από εκεί.

----------


## kostas kou

Εδώ είναι και τα δικά μου καλούδια,
απο Μάιο μπένω γράμμωση και σκέυτομαι να στακάρω thermovol με yohimbine και b alaine, τι λέτε?

----------


## ktm620

Δυνατος συνδυασμος σιγουρα....Να μας πεις πως θα παει!

----------


## vaggan

για την πρωτεινη της λεο να γραψεις κανενα ριβιου

----------


## kostas kou

> για την πρωτεινη της λεο να γραψεις κανενα ριβιου


την χρησιμοποιω τον τελευταιο εναμιση χρονο, εχω μεινει τρομερα ικανοποιημενος, η γευση σοκολατα ειναι απιστευτη, αυτη που εχω τωρα ειναι κουκις και πινετε ευχαριστα, την εχω παρει και σε βανιλια αλλα δεν μου αρεσε τοσο( αν και δεν ειχα ουτε με ευτην προβλημα), ομως γενικα η βανιλια δεν μου αρεσει σε καμια πρωτεινη.
ειναι επισης οικονομικη μου βγαινει 45 ευρω το 2κιλο!

----------


## grtech

*Protein - Carbs stack.* Αγγλική 5 κιλά + Σουηδική 4 κιλά άγευστες + μερικές του ενός κιλου για να υπάρχει εναλλαγή γεύσεων όταν δεν θέλω να χρησιμοποιώ oats.

*PRE/INTRA/POST - Workout stack.*

*Well-being stack.**
**
Inflammation/CNS /Joints stack.
***

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Πολύ ωραίο πλήρες και δυνατό στακ...εμιαι περίεργος να μάθω σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις την ''διαρκεια'' ζωής ,οσων συμπληρωμάτων ειναι ανοικτα,και η κατανάλωση τους δεν γινεται σε καθημερινη βάση....πιστευω πως ειναι ενα θέμα..ειδικά οταν εχουμε μεγαλες συσκευασίες...ή συμπληρώματα τα οποια το ενα λιγο πολύ καλυπτει το αλλο....

πχ bcaa σκέτα αγευστα,whey 9hours με bcaa ,bcaa intra,ή bcaa after (κλπ,εφερα ενα παραδειγμα)

----------


## Valentino Rossi

> Πολύ ωραίο πλήρες και δυνατό στακ...εμιαι περίεργος να μάθω σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις την ''διαρκεια'' ζωής ,οσων συμπληρωμάτων ειναι ανοικτα,και η κατανάλωση τους δεν γινεται σε καθημερινη βάση....πιστευω πως ειναι ενα θέμα..ειδικά οταν εχουμε μεγαλες συσκευασίες...ή συμπληρώματα τα οποια το ενα λιγο πολύ καλυπτει το αλλο....
> 
> πχ bcaa σκέτα αγευστα,whey 9hours με bcaa ,bcaa intra,ή bcaa after (κλπ,εφερα ενα παραδειγμα)


Oι πρωτεΐνες δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα, είχα ανοιχτή μία συσκευασία της ΟΝ 6 μήνες, γιατί δεν έκανα μεγάλη κατανάλωση (έπαιρνα μόνο όταν δεν έτρωγα καλά κάποια μέρα) και δεν χάλασε. Τώρα αυτό δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν είναι καλό ή κακό από χημικής άποψης :01. Unsure:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Ειδικα οι πρωτείνη που ειναι σε σκόνη,αν παραμεινει για πανω απο 3 μηνες ανοιχτη πιστευω ειναι για πεταμα....και μονο αν σκεφτείς τον αερα που μπαινει-βγαινει και εγκλοβίζεται καθε φορα που ανοιγεις εσυ το κουτί,,ακομα και ετσι φευγουν-εξατμιζονται θρεπτικα συστατικα(ισχυριζονται οι ειδικοι)....

οτιδήποτε βρίσκεται κονσερβοποιημένο-συσκευασμένο,και ειναι σε συσκευασία που το επαναχρησιμοποιούμε θέλει προσοχη

----------


## zisis.z

τρομακτικα πολλα και διαφορετικα συμπληρωματα...Πω πω το συκωτακι τι δουλεια τραβαει,πιστευω καποιος που κανει τοσο μεγαλη καταναλωση και τοσο διαφορετικα συμπληρωμα θα πρεπει να κανει σιγουρα εξετασεις σε τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα για να εχει και το κεφαλι του ησυχο.... :08. Toast:  (καλοφαγωτα)

----------


## ArgoSixna

Τοσες πολλες συσκευασεις , αλλα στην ουσια ειναι λιγα. 

Μια πολυβιταμινη ή μια φορμουλα με greens π.χ. ειναι ~10μπουκαλακια απο τα παραπανω σε ενα.

----------


## zisis.z

> Τοσες πολλες συσκευασεις , αλλα στην ουσια ειναι λιγα. 
> 
> Μια πολυβιταμινη ή μια φορμουλα με greens π.χ. ειναι ~10μπουκαλακια απο τα παραπανω σε ενα.


Εχεις δικιο δεν το χα σκεφτει ετσι.......Απλα ειδα πολλες βιταμινες και τρομαξα,γενικα δεν ειμαι και πολυ υπερ στις βιταμινες και για αυτο,πιστευω οτι δεν κανουν δουλεια πρωτον γιατι καποιος που τρωει σωστα ειναι τις περισσοτερες φορες οκ και κατα δευτερων δεν αποροφουνται....και αναγκαζουν συνεχεια τον οργανισμο και γενικα το συκωτι να δουλευει για να τις αποβαλει....και οι βιταμινες γενικα για να παρει καποιος πρεπει πρωτα να κανει εξετασεις και αν εχει ελειψη τοτε να καταναλωσει γιατ γυριζει μπουερανγκ ολο αυτο αντι να κανεις καλο κανεις το αντιθετο...αλλα ολα στο βωμο του κερδους και κανουν ολοι μοκο....

----------


## grtech

> Ειδικα οι πρωτείνη που ειναι σε σκόνη,αν παραμεινει για πανω απο 3 μηνες ανοιχτη πιστευω ειναι για πεταμα....και μονο αν σκεφτείς τον αερα που μπαινει-βγαινει και εγκλοβίζεται καθε φορα που ανοιγεις εσυ το κουτί,,ακομα και ετσι φευγουν-εξατμιζονται θρεπτικα συστατικα(ισχυριζονται οι ειδικοι)....
> 
> οτιδήποτε βρίσκεται κονσερβοποιημένο-συσκευασμένο,και ειναι σε συσκευασία που το επαναχρησιμοποιούμε θέλει προσοχη


Γεια σου Τάσο  :02. Welcome: , αυτό που αναφέρεις φίλε γνωρίζω οτι ισχύει σε τρόφιμα, λαχανικά, φρούτα......... ''που δεν έχουν περάσει απο επεξεργασία αποξήρανσης, κονσερβοποίησης, ενίσχυσης με συντηρητικά κλπ'' 

απο την στιγμη που μιλάμε για αφυδατωμένα προϊόντα, σκόνες αμινοξέων και ορού γάλακτος δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το πέρας του χρόνου να αχρηστευτούν φτάνει να αποθηκεύονται σε μέρη που δεν έχει υγρασία.

Απο εκεί και πέρα τα περισσότερα έχουν ημ.ληξης έπειτα απο 1,5 χρόνο οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα να σου μείνουν για πέταμα. Ο λόγος που τα αγοράζω σε μέγαλες ποσότητες είναι οτι μου έρχεται πολύ οικονομικά -50% με -70% της κανονικής τιμής.

Τώρα πόσο ειδικοί είναι αυτοι που λένε οτι κάθε φορά που ανοίγω την συσκευασία πρωτεΐνης αυτή θα χάνει τα θρεπτικά συστατικά της δεν το γνωρίζω αλλά και δεν το έχω διαβάσει κάπου, αν έχεις σχετικές πηγές μπορείς να αναρτήσεις.




> Τοσες πολλες συσκευασεις , αλλα στην ουσια ειναι λιγα. 
> 
> Μια πολυβιταμινη ή μια φορμουλα με greens π.χ. ειναι ~10μπουκαλακια απο τα παραπανω σε ενα.


Αυτό  :03. Thumb up: .

----------


## vaggan

δεν χανεται κανενα θρεπτικο συσταρικο δεν ξερω για βιταμινες αλλα η πρωτεινη δεν εξατμιζεται :01. Mr. Green: ουτε οποιοδηποτε διατροφικο στοιχειο (υδατανθρακας πρωτεινη λιπαρα)τωρα για τις βιταμινες ξερω οτι ειναι γενικα χαλανε με το παραμικρο

----------


## vaggan

> Ακριβως Βαγγο,και το νολβαντρεν το ιδιο + το οτι βοηθαει λιγο με τα οιστρογονα.


το ανιμαλ θα σε ζορισει να ξερεις θυμαμαι το ειχα παρει καμια δεκαρια χρονια πισω καταπινα καταπινα καταπινα και τελειωμο δεν ειχαν εντωμεταξυ ελεγε να το παιρνεις 3,5 ωρες πριν την προπονηση με ενα σκασμο νερο τοτε εγω εκανα προπονηση απογευμα και συνεπεφτε να το παιρνω οριακα μετα το γευμα μου και πριν την ΤΟΟΟΤΕΕΕΕ μεσημεριανη κατακλιση (ωραιες εποχες)ε φιλε μου με το που πηγαινα να ξαπλωσω μου ρχοταν μετα απο 30 λεπτα κατουρημα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ οχι ρε δε νιωθω.. πεντε πεντε κατεβαινουν. Τα αμινο του γκασπαρι που ηταν γκουμουτσες  μου χαν κανει το λαιμο σωληνα αποχετευσεως και πλεον δε με τρομαζει τιποτα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Anithos

> Δε με συμφερει και παλι γιατι παιρνω δυο κιλά με 31 ευρώ από Ελλάδα, ενώ αν παρω αυτη κανει 36 τα 2,5
> Αν πάρω 5κιλη θα μου κρατησει πάρα πολυ γιατι με 1,5 σκουπ βγαίνει 125 δόσεις, αλλά εγώ παίρνω μονο τις μέρες που γυμναζομαι, οπότε παίζει και να χαλάσει στη σακούλα


παιρνεις εσυ 31 ευρω δικιλη απο ελλαδα; μιλας για καθαρη πρωτεινη 70-80% περιπου; ,λιγο δυσκολο αλλα πες μας κ ποια ειναι τοτε;

----------


## xaroulisx

> Κάθισα διάβαζα κριτικές τώρα και είδα ότι είναι όλες καλές, ειδικά για την άγευστη, δεν ξερω πως την ειχα παρει με κακο ματι.
> 
> Δε με συμφερει και παλι γιατι παιρνω δυο κιλά με 31 ευρώ από Ελλάδα, ενώ αν παρω αυτη κανει 36 τα 2,5
> Αν πάρω 5κιλη θα μου κρατησει πάρα πολυ γιατι με 1,5 σκουπ βγαίνει 125 δόσεις, αλλά εγώ παίρνω μονο τις μέρες που γυμναζομαι, οπότε παίζει και να χαλάσει στη σακούλα
> 
> Εσείς πως την παίρνετε τόσο φτηνα, δεν μπορεί καποιο κολπο θα υπάρχει, βγαίνουν προσφορές ή τα μοιράζεστε με φίλους
> 
> ΕΚΠΤΩΤΙΚΟ ΚΟΥΠΟΝΙ 30%, α πες έτσι λέω και εγώ, γιατί κανονικά δε συμφέρει με τίποτα από Ελλάδα, Αγγλια ειναι πιο φτηνη κ από αλεύρι
> 
> Αν μπορείτε στείλτε μου ενα ΠΜ, καταλαβαίνω ότι ξεφευγουμε από το θεμα, αλλα ειναι εποχες που κοιταμε να κοψουμε απο παντου


Αν γραφτείς στο site τους και τσεκάρεις τα mail κάθε μέρα θα βρεις σίγουρα έκπτωση, συνέχεια βγάζουν. Και εγώ έτσι την έκανα, βγάλανε 30% και έκανα αγορά.  :08. Toast:

----------


## bocanegra180

Ύστερα από αρκετό διάβασμα και ψάξιμο κατέληξα σε αυτά τα τρία προϊόντα . Τα παίρνω εδώ και ένα μήνα και είναι τα πρώτα μου συμπληρώματα οπότε δεν έχω μέτρο σύγκρισης .

----------


## LuNaT1C

Συμπλήρωσε και ένα zinc piccolinate από την ίδια εταιρία και έχεις τα zma σου έτοιμα  :01. Smile Wide:  

Στάλθηκε από το SGP611 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## beefmeup

παμε γερα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Panhell34

Αρχίζουμε απ'τις whey μου!2 ΟΝ γεύσεις double rich chocolate και caramel frappe (η αγαπημένη μου)! ΖΜΑ και ΗΜΒ warriorlab,το θερμογενετικό μου στη μέση,beta alanine της nutrend,και έχω επίσης 2 gel για τη κοιλιά!Απ΄τη συλλογή μου λείπει αυτή τη στιγμή η creatine mega strong powder της nutrend! (Μη φανταστείτε ότι τα παίρνω όλα αυτό τον καιρό απλά τα έχω για ώρα ανάγκης...)

----------


## psonara

σημερινη παραλαβη(δευτερη φορα που παραγγελνω)!παντα inkospor και παντα απο τον αθλητη! :03. Thumb up: 
εκτος απο σοκολατα πηρα να δοκιμασω και βανιλια αυτη τη φορα!
οποτε εχουμε μια 85αρα σοκολατα και μια βανιλια και τα δωρακια του αθλητη που τον ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερα! :01. Wink:

----------


## zoralos

Summer Packet !!!  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## karpoutzidis

> Summer Packet !!!


Απο το ελληνικό τα πήρες; Αν ναι σε πόσες μέρες τα είχες; 


Sent from my Nokia 3310

----------


## Feth

> Απο το ελληνικό τα πήρες; Αν ναι σε πόσες μέρες τα είχες; 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310


Ειτε απο το ελληνικο τα πάρεις είτε απο το ξένο απο Αγγλια στελνονται, υπολογιζε 7-8 μέρες, σου δινει track id ώστε να δείς ποτε φθάνει Ελλαδα.

----------


## karpoutzidis

> Ειτε απο το ελληνικο τα πάρεις είτε απο το ξένο απο Αγγλια στελνονται, υπολογιζε 7-8 μέρες, σου δινει track id ώστε να δείς ποτε φθάνει Ελλαδα.


Οκ ευχαριστώ 


Sent from my Nokia 3310

----------


## PanosDanis

Τιμια πρωτεινη  :03. Thumb up: 
Το νιτρικο μου χει κινησει την περιέργεια και πηρα να δω τι δουλεια θα κανει  :05. Weights:

----------


## andreasaxo

Το Gorilla Test ειναι για το κουμπαρακι και το Inferno Amped της γυναικας μου, τα υπόλοιπα δικα μου.

----------


## Nive

Προτεινω rush και inferno μαζι απο ενα σκουπ Κωστα  :02. Shock:

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Whey, φυστικοβουτυρο κ καποια δειγματακια δοκιμαστικα + μπαρες quest για τις λιγουρες

----------


## Eggbo

> Προτεινω rush και inferno μαζι απο ενα σκουπ Κωστα


Χααααχαχαχαχ καλυτερα κοκα χααχααχαχαχα

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^ Θα γυρισει σπίτι με το ποδήλατο.....του γυμναστηριου!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Nive

Χαχαχαχα Νικολα δακρυσα!!

Eggdo ασυμφορη χαχαχα

----------


## Eggbo

Χαααχαχαχααχαχαχ

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καποια δυναμωτικα κ για μενα :01. Wink:  . Mετα απο συμβουλες Cobra :01. Wink:  ,Zinc σε Picolinate κ Magnesium σε Chelate.    Μονο αυτο το   magnesium που πηρα λεει μεν χηλικο (chelate) αλλα λεει οτι ειναι k formula χηλικου (chelate) γλυκινικου μαγνησιο ,οξειδιο του μαγνησιου κ τριβασικο ανυδρο κιτρικο μαγνησιο. Ελπιζω να ειναι οκ ,η δεν εκανα την καλυτερη επιλογη κ επρεπε να λεει μονο chelate;

Τribulus k maca συνδιαστικα ειχαν δουλεψει  καλα σε μενα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Το καλυτερο θα'ταν να ελεγε μονο chelated glycinate,να μην ειχε τα αλλα 2,αλλα νταξ κοιτα το επομενο να ναι ετσι.

----------


## primordial

@ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ

Ερώτηση. Ο ψευδάργυρος είναι 50 η ταμπλέτα ή είναι 25αρες?
Μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό. Θα το προτιμούσα μικρότερες δόσεις. 
Το tribulus καιρό το χαλβαδιάζω κ θα ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω. Δεν έχω πολύ υψηλές προσδοκίες. 
Anyway, καλοφάγωτα κε. Χρήστο. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J500F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Levrone

Ειπαμε...οι παλιες αγαπες πανε στον παραδεισο..

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> @ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ
> 
> Ερώτηση. Ο ψευδάργυρος είναι 50 η ταμπλέτα ή είναι 25αρες?
> Μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό. Θα το προτιμούσα μικρότερες δόσεις. 
> Το tribulus καιρό το χαλβαδιάζω κ θα ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω. Δεν έχω πολύ υψηλές προσδοκίες. 
> Anyway, καλοφάγωτα κε. Χρήστο. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-J500F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


50mg ειναι η μια καψουλα ,333% λεει της ημερησιας δοσης ,λες να ειναι υπερβολικη δοση;

Λεω να τα παρω ολα μαζι μετα τις γιορτες για ενα διαστημα ,ψευδαργυρο κ μαγνησιο +Β6 το βραδυ κ tribulus maca το πρωι η πριν την προπονηση.  Ολα μαζι κ ο θεος βοηθος :01. Razz:

----------


## primordial

Νομίζω οτι μέχρι 80 με 100 συνολικά ειναι οκ. Απλα αναφερόμουν κυρίως στο σπάσιμο της λήψης. Δηλαδη για εμένα το ιδανικό θα ηταν 2*25 άντε κ στο τσακίρ κέφι 3*25 κατα τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Κατά τα άλλα κανένα θέμα. 
Τα 50 στα οποία αναφέρεται το συγκεκριμένο θεωρώ οτι δεν θα πρεπει να σας δημιουργεί καμμιά ανησυχία.
Κ θα συμφωνήσω με τον cobra σε οτι αφορα το μαγνησιο. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Κ θα συμφωνήσω με τον cobra σε οτι αφορα το μαγνησιο. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Κ μου το ειχε πει ρε γμτ! Αλλα δεν βρηκα εχθες καθαρο μονο σε  chelate ,μου ειπαν οτι κ αυτο ειναι χηλικο (το εγραφε κιολας) ...ηταν κ σε προσφορα κ το πηρα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Παντα ετικετα κι ας λενε ο,τι θελουν οι αλλοι.

Τα 50αρια μια χαρα ειναι στο zinc.Απλα γενικα υπαρχει το θεμα της ναυτιας με αυτο.Το καλυτερο θα ταν ακριβως πριν πεσεις για υπνο ωστε να μην σε βαρεσει,αν ειναι να σε βαρεσει,η ναυτια.Απο κει κ περα,υπαρχει κ η λυση του ενος πολυ μικρου σνακ μαζι,για να αποφυγεις τη ναυτια...απλα γενικα η βελτιστη απορροφηση ερχεται με αδειο στομαχι να ξερεις.

----------


## Fataoulas

Στόχος μου είναι να γραμμωσω μέχρι το 2040....και ξέρετε ε? Είναι να μη βάλω κατι στο μυαλο μου  :01. Razz:

----------


## pelex86

το πρόλαβα σε καλή τιμή  :01. Wink: ..απλά είναι κολλημένη η κανονική

----------


## Ioannis Duff

Μια χαρα τοτε, εγω ακομα τα κλαιω  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Greg1997

:05. Weights:

----------


## stratosask

Ειπα να δοκιμασω πρωτη φορα κ εγω απο  myprotein!
Ακουω γνωμες πως θα τα χωρεσω ολα σε μια μερα?!?!  :01. Smile: 
Αντε καλοφαγωτα να μου εινα!!!

----------


## Greg1997

Την δοκίμασες την πρωτεΐνη ; από γεύση εμένα δν με τρέλανε και το χειρότερο είναι δν μπορώ να την χωνέψω με τίποτα δεν ξέρω γιατί

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Αδερφια,τα καλυτερα τωρα ξεκινανε :02. Rocking:

----------


## stratosask

Για ποια απο τις 2 λες?!
Καμια απο τις 2 ακομα δεν δοκιμασα (isolate-thewhey).
Περιμενω να τελειωσει η προηγουμενη που εχω τις on!
Διαβασα καλες κριτικες για την σοκολατα-brownie και για αυτο την πηρα την isolate.
Ηthe whey ειναι σοκολατα γαλακτος πολυτελειας!
Παντως εχω παρει αρκετα δειγματα με γευσεις για να δοκιμασω.

----------


## Greg1997

Α μπερδεύτηκα δεν είδα καλά εγώ πήρα την whey την απλή και δν χωνεύεται με τίποτα και εγώ της on έχω καμία σχέση η μέρα με την νύχτα

----------


## Andreas C.

Τι έγινε ρε Cobra έπεσες κατηγορία :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## stratosask

> Α μπερδεύτηκα δεν είδα καλά εγώ πήρα την whey την απλή και δν χωνεύεται με τίποτα και εγώ της on έχω καμία σχέση η μέρα με την νύχτα


Ωχ μην μου λες τετοια!Δεν την εχω δοκιμασει ακομα!
Κ καλα ειναι κατι καινουργιο απο την mp κ την προωθουν για ενα πολυ καλο προιον που θελει να κοντραρει μεγαλα ονοματα.
Θα δειξει η δοκιμη!

----------


## RAMBO

> Τι έγινε ρε Cobra έπεσες κατηγορία



Oσο μεγαλωνει ο ανθρωπος φλωρευει  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Τι έγινε ρε Cobra έπεσες κατηγορία


Παει φιλε,μπακαλιάρεψα και γω :08. One Laugh:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

Ηρθαν σπιτι... το bcaa blast και η whey protein δεν ειναι δικα μου, το ανιμαλ ειναι η ευρωπαικη εκδοση

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καποια Καλοκαιρινα....

*Cobra ενταξει το χηλικο; :01. Wink:

----------


## bocanegra180

Έχει δοκιμάσει κάνεις το συγκεκριμένο ; είχα ξεμείνει από πρωτεΐνη και πέρασα να πάρω μια δόση για μετά την προπόνηση . Έχει ολόκληρα κομμάτια βρώμης μέσα και ρύζι . Γεύση μάνγκο παρά πολύ καλή και σε χορταίνει για αρκετή ώρα . Το πήρα με σχεδόν 10 ώρες άδειο στομάχι και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με διαταραχές . Σίγουρα θα ξαναπάρω μερικά να τα έχω για ώρα ανάγκης

----------


## Levrone

Έχεις δίκιο Κώστα και την ξέρω την απάντηση. 
Το ερώτημα είναι πιο πολύ ρητορικο. 
Και το από πάνω άρθρο το είχα διαβάσει τότε. 
Απλά είναι απορίας άξιο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου



----------


## Levrone

Χρήστο σταθερός με αυτή τη μάρκα ε?
Να τα χαρεις!

Ρε σεις πόσο θέλω να ανεβάσω φωτός με τη δική μου αγορά και δεν μπορώ..και δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν μπορώ.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^Ναι Γιατρε ειναι καλα,μου αρεσουν. Δε σημαινει βεβαια οτι δεν χρησιμοποιω κ αλλες Εταιρειες....

*Μηπως δεν μπορεις γιατι οι φωτο σου ειναι σε υψηλη αναλυση;

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Για να μπει καλα η χρονια. Περιμενω αλλο ενα πακετο με KSM-66 και NAC.

----------


## beefmeup

βλεπω τον κουρκουμα τον εχεις παει στεφανι :01. Razz: 
για πολεμο κατα του κορονοιου ετοιμαζεσαι? :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Φιλε ειναι το οπλο μου απεναντι στις φονικες μεταλλαξεις  :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

αυτα τα testofen τα εχεις ξαναδοκιμασει, η τα πηρες πρωτη φορα?

----------


## Levrone

Ήρθε σήμερα! Δυστυχώς από το κινητό δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω φωτό που έβγαλα  :02. Bang Head:  Την έκανα screenshot από το σάιτ που την αγόρασα. Οκ δείχνει και λίγο "τσαλακωμενη" , γίνεται πιστευτή  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η φωτό γενικά πρέπει να μην ξεπερνά τα 2MB και σε Pixels τα 2000 x 2000 :02. Welcome:

----------


## Levrone

Ρε κύριε admin μόνο αυτό θα σχολιάσετε να "ουμε"?  :01. Razz: 

Εδώ έφτασε πρώτο πράμα λέμε , ότι το εκλεκτότερο!!!!  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαλοφάγωτη, ναούμ  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> αυτα τα testofen τα εχεις ξαναδοκιμασει, η τα πηρες πρωτη φορα?



Eκανα μλκια, αφοτου ειχα βαλει την παραγγελια εμαθα οτι και το fenugreek και η κουρκουμινη ριχνουν τη DHT και εχω ξενερωσει τη ζωη μου. Δε θα το ακουμπησω το fenugreek,δεν εχω ξαναπαρει...τζαμπα πηγε. Κουρκουμινη θα παιρνω πολυ αραια.


Εσυ εχεις ξαναπαρει fenugreek?


Ψαχνω να βρω ρε μλκ butea superba και sorghum που ανεβαζουν στο θεο την DHT αλλα δε βρισκω. Εχεις καμια ιδεα?

----------

